# The Security Dynamics of Balochistan



## Kompromat

By | Mir Sarfaraz Bugti, The Home Minister of Balochistan.

Unlike the other provinces of Pakistan, Balochistan, which is roughly equivalent to the size of France, has faced two different types of insurgencies. The first is a decade long low-level insurgency by separatist outfits like Baloch Liberation Army (BLA), Baloch Republican Army (BRA), Balochistan Liberation Front, etc. The other insurgency is led by fringe religious groups like Lashkar-e-Jhangvi Al-Almi (LJ-A), Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), Jamaat ul Ahrar (JuA), etc that are influenced by a distorted version of Islam.

Since the independence of Pakistan in 1947, Balochistan has faced five separatists-led insurgencies. Since 2008, in addition to the separatists-led insurgency, the province has also witnessed the rise of terror activities carried out by the terror outfits that falsely accuse Muslims of committing apostasy, and use it as a pretext for their convoluted aims. Since 2006, both type of insurgencies have caused more than 5000 fatalities and wounded nearly 10,000 people in Balochistan. Apart from 15,000 casualties, they have also carried out attacks on gas pipelines, oil tankers, power pylons, power transmission lines and railway tracks.

My own constituency, Dera Bugti, was once considered as the primary base for the separatists-led insurgency. Akbar Bugti, the former chieftain of Bugti tribe, was responsible for killing innocent Baloch people and security personnel. Because of his heinous acts, he was denounced by various sub-clans of Bugti tribe. It is also important to mention that the military operation against Akbar Bugti and his proxies was launched at the requisition of then Balochistan Provincial Government. Even now, Brahamdagh Bugti, son of Akbar Bugti, is responsible for killing thousands of innocent Baloch people through his terror outfit, the _Baloch Republican Army_.

Fast forward to present day, the security situation of Balochistan is changing with each passing day. Dera Bugti, which was once considered as a no-go area, is now accessible to any Pakistani. From Quetta to Gwadar, and Chaman to Hub, the people of Balochistan have fought back against the menace of terrorism by giving their blood and flesh for the country. Some hundreds of individuals were misguided by propaganda and fell in the trap of foreign hostile intelligence agencies, who exploited the existing grievances of the local population. However, the overwhelming majority of people residing in the province remained loyal to Pakistan, and disavowed any group who resorted to violent means against the state.

Since 2011, over 1000 separatists were killed in various counter-separatist and intelligence-based operations. _Balochistan Peace Programme_, launched in July 2015, has also been a successful effort in bringing separatists back to the national mainstream. More than 2300 separatists, including senior commanders, have laid down their weapons under this initiative. The success of this program can be gauged from the fact that until now only eight separatists (0.35 percent) have re-joined separatist outfits.

Apart from counter-terrorism measures, development initiatives have been launched throughout the province. The CPEC has increased the importance of Balochistan in the regional geopolitical scenario. With CPEC, whose prime beneficiary is Balochistan, the socio-economic conditions of the local population will improve considerably. Out of the 40 early-harvest projects to be completed under CPEC, 16 projects are related to Balochistan. Kachhi Canal Project, which was inaugurated by the Prime Minister Mr. Shahid Khaqan Abbasi last month, is just one of the many developmental programs launched in the past few years. It should also be remembered that the main reason why the Balochistan could not witness development was that terror outfits like BLA and BRA proved as a detrimental force for all the plans that could uplift the infrastructure of the province. With the increasing development in different sectors, the capabilities of civil law-enforcing agencies shall increase that will further help in decreasing the intensity of terrorism in the province.

Despite successful joint civil-military efforts in Balochistan to counter terrorism, there are issues which are being addressed to consolidate our gains. The porous border with Afghanistan is a major concern for the overall security situation of the province. 40% of Afghan territory is not under the writ of government resulting in the free movement of terror outfits in those areas, which happens to border Pakistan. In this regard, fencing of Pak-Afghan border has been done to block cross-border movement of terrorists.

Safe havens of BLA, BRA, TTP, JA, LJ-A in Afghanistan is also a cause of concern for the Balochistan. Unless and until these safe havens continue to operate from Afghan soil, with the support of NDS and R&AW, law and order situation in the province cannot be stabilized. As Interior Minister of Balochistan, whenever I say that R&AW or NDS is involved in sponsorship of terrorism in Balochistan, I say it because I have seen irrefutable evidence of the involvement of these two hostile intelligence agencies.

Lastly, terrorism cannot be eliminated in a day through a magic stick. France has seen an increase of terrorism in past two years. Despite deploying various resources at its disposal to counter terrorism, no high-ranking French official can today claim that the European country will not face any terror attack in future. The point I want to make is that defeating terrorism needs both time and patience. Joint efforts of civilian and military institutions, support from civil society, media and help of regional countries can help in defeating terrorism which is now regarded as a global phenomenon. 

======================================================

This piece has exclusively been published by Pakistan Defence, the opinions belong to the author and do not reflect the policy of Pakistan Defence - This piece is free to share and syndicate with credits to Pakistan Defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Burhan Wani

Horus said:


> By | Mir Sarfaraz Bugti, The Home Minister of Balochistan.
> 
> Unlike the other provinces of Pakistan, Balochistan, which is roughly equivalent to the size of France, has faced two different types of insurgencies. The first is a decade long low-level insurgency by separatist outfits like Baloch Liberation Army (BLA), Baloch Republican Army (BRA), Balochistan Liberation Front, etc. The other insurgency is led by fringe religious groups like Lashkar-e-Jhangvi Al-Almi (LJ-A), Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), Jamaat ul Ahrar (JuA), etc that are influenced by a distorted version of Islam.
> 
> Since the independence of Pakistan in 1947, Balochistan has faced five separatists-led insurgencies. Since 2008, in addition to the separatists-led insurgency, the province has also witnessed the rise of terror activities carried out by the terror outfits that falsely accuse Muslims of committing apostasy, and use it as a pretext for their convoluted aims. Since 2006, both type of insurgencies have caused more than 5000 fatalities and wounded nearly 10,000 people in Balochistan. Apart from 15,000 casualties, they have also carried out attacks on gas pipelines, oil tankers, power pylons, power transmission lines and railway tracks.
> 
> My own constituency, Dera Bugti, was once considered as the primary base for the separatists-led insurgency. Akbar Bugti, the former chieftain of Bugti tribe, was responsible for killing innocent Baloch people and security personnel. Because of his heinous acts, he was denounced by various sub-clans of Bugti tribe. It is also important to mention that the military operation against Akbar Bugti and his proxies was launched at the requisition of then Balochistan Provincial Government. Even now, Brahamdagh Bugti, son of Akbar Bugti, is responsible for killing thousands of innocent Baloch people through his terror outfit, the _Baloch Republican Army_.
> 
> Fast forward to present day, the security situation of Balochistan is changing with each passing day. Dera Bugti, which was once considered as a no-go area, is now accessible to any Pakistani. From Quetta to Gwadar, and Chaman to Hub, the people of Balochistan have fought back against the menace of terrorism by giving their blood and flesh for the country. Some hundreds of individuals were misguided by propaganda and fell in the trap of foreign hostile intelligence agencies, who exploited the existing grievances of the local population. However, the overwhelming majority of people residing in the province remained loyal to Pakistan, and disavowed any group who resorted to violent means against the state.
> 
> Since 2011, over 1000 separatists were killed in various counter-separatist and intelligence-based operations. _Balochistan Peace Programme_, launched in July 2015, has also been a successful effort in bringing separatists back to the national mainstream. More than 2300 separatists, including senior commanders, have laid down their weapons under this initiative. The success of this program can be gauged from the fact that until now only eight separatists (0.35 percent) have re-joined separatist outfits.
> 
> Apart from counter-terrorism measures, development initiatives have been launched throughout the province. The CPEC has increased the importance of Balochistan in the regional geopolitical scenario. With CPEC, whose prime beneficiary is Balochistan, the socio-economic conditions of the local population will improve considerably. Out of the 40 early-harvest projects to be completed under CPEC, 16 projects are related to Balochistan. Kachhi Canal Project, which was inaugurated by the Prime Minister Mr. Shahid Khaqan Abbasi last month, is just one of the many developmental programs launched in the past few years. It should also be remembered that the main reason why the Balochistan could not witness development was that terror outfits like BLA and BRA proved as a detrimental force for all the plans that could uplift the infrastructure of the province. With the increasing development in different sectors, the capabilities of civil law-enforcing agencies shall increase that will further help in decreasing the intensity of terrorism in the province.
> 
> Despite successful joint civil-military efforts in Balochistan to counter terrorism, there are issues which are being addressed to consolidate our gains. The porous border with Afghanistan is a major concern for the overall security situation of the province. 40% of Afghan territory is not under the writ of government resulting in the free movement of terror outfits in those areas, which happens to border Pakistan. In this regard, fencing of Pak-Afghan border has been done to block cross-border movement of terrorists.
> 
> Safe havens of BLA, BRA, TTP, JA, LJ-A in Afghanistan is also a cause of concern for the Balochistan. Unless and until these safe havens continue to operate from Afghan soil, with the support of NDS and R&AW, law and order situation in the province cannot be stabilized. As Interior Minister of Balochistan, whenever I say that R&AW or NDS is involved in sponsorship of terrorism in Balochistan, I say it because I have seen irrefutable evidence of the involvement of these two hostile intelligence agencies.
> 
> Lastly, terrorism cannot be eliminated in a day through a magic stick. France has seen an increase of terrorism in past two years. Despite deploying various resources at its disposal to counter terrorism, no high-ranking French official can today claim that the European country will not face any terror attack in future. The point I want to make is that defeating terrorism needs both time and patience. Joint efforts of civilian and military institutions, support from civil society, media and help of regional countries can help in defeating terrorism which is now regarded as a global phenomenon.
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> This piece has exclusively been published by Pakistan Defence, the opinions belong to the author and do not reflect the policy of Pakistan Defence - This piece is free to share and syndicate with credits to Pakistan Defence.


We have to neutralize terrorist heavens in Afghanistan by utilizing our all resources and expertise otherwise more innocent lives will be lost in future. Baluchistan insurgency is directly proportional to Kashmir freedom movement, after Wani's martyrdom South Kashmir is creating trouble for occupiers and Indians are releasing their anger in Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Damn Dawn for not publishing this fine article and Kudos to Home Minister Sarfaraz Bugti, the man is a true Pakistani patriot who is trying to make a lasting positive contribution to the folks of Baluchistan whilst in complete contrast a certain Brahmadagh Bugti is allying himself with the spawns of Lucifer himself such as blasphemous over-weight swine *Tarek Fateh*, atheist homosexual *Ahmar Mustikhan*, homosexual *Peter Tatchell*, blasphemous racist EDL party leader *Tommy Robinson*, blasphemous charlatan *Christine Fair* and also blasphemous fat swine *RSN Singh* who has recently been taken to task by Indian Muslims for derogatory remarks against the Holy Prophet (pbuh) whilst being egged on by fascist host and editor of Times Now *Rahul Shivshankar*. Their is an old saying "you are no better than the company you keep" and since his company is composed of folks who are vehement enemies of Islam I will say without any hesitation that traitor Brahamdagh Bugti is not only an enemy of Pakistan but an enemy of the deen of Al-Islam.
@war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim @Well.wisher @The Sandman @Zibago @Moonlight @friendly_troll96 @Hell hound

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## war&peace

Very good read @Horus Sarfraz Bugti is one of the most patriotic politicians and it is a rare commodity today.

Sir @django thanks for tagging me here and sharing such an excellent article that echoes with the inner feelings of each true Pakistani.

You know that Dawn has a special policy since a certain group has taken over it. Now it would rather publish articles that are against the state of Pakistan and Islam (ref. dawn-leaks)

Balochis are true Pakistanis who despite a lot of negligence and discrimination by the leadership and establishment, have stayed loyal to Pakistan and that was the main reason that insurgency never became popular. People got martyred, wounded, dislocated from their homes but they didn't succumb to the pressure by the terrorist outfits (sponsored by NDS, RAW and other agencies including CIA).

In addition to loyalty of the Baluchis, PA has played the most pivotal role in defeating the terrorism. The leadership of PA displayed the wisdom of the highest order in handling the situation especially beginning with Gen Raheel's tenure as COAS. They used force only where it was necessary, they read the situation and interacted with the locals and stayed kind to them instead of using brute force, they let the misguided insurgents to lay down the arms and start a peaceful living. BRA and BLA have become irrelevant and with the arrest of KBY our agencies have hit the jackpot and obliterated the network of terror from the province. Now a few sleepers cells are remaining that can cause some disruptions but soon those will be wiped off too. Also the fencing of the border will tremendously reduce the cross border terrorism activities and thus render all of the indian consulates in Afghanistan useless.

However, our enemies are not getting idle so we will need to stay vigilant. New conspiracies are hatched on routine basis because the stakes are too high - higher than many of us can envisage because it is the end game.

But the future outlook is bright for Pakistan and thus Baluchistan with accelerated developmental and economic activity more and more Baluchis will get jobs, education, better healthcare and inshaAllah a lasting peace and prosperity. Baluchistan will become a multi-cultural place and more urban centres will grow that will make administration easier.

In addition to CPEC, Baluchistan sits on rich treasures of valuable of metals, fossil fuel and gemstones. It only needs honest & visionary leadership. The process of accountability has been started in the centre and I hope we will, inshaAllah, be able to purge our system of the corrupt leeches. Thankfully to IK and our honourable judiciary the process has started from the top and this lava will flow downwards burning all the corruption and treachery in its way. Long live Pakistan!!!

And here are some words of wisdom by honourable (late) Ashfaq Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Well.wisher

Sarfaraaz dhokaa nahi dega , wo ek sacha pakistani ha !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Surprised, that he didnt mention Iran's involvement anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Hopefully the Minister will find it comforting to publish with us. This article was ignored by YAWN news.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakBlood

I


Burhan Wani said:


> We have to neutralize terrorist heavens in Afghanistan by utilizing our all resources and expertise otherwise more innocent lives will be lost in future. Baluchistan insurgency is directly proportional to Kashmir freedom movement, after Wani's martyrdom South Kashmir is creating trouble for occupiers and Indians are releasing their anger in Baluchistan.



I agree with you, however, we also need to focus on launching development programs that effectively raise the standard of living for normal balochis, these include the development of roads, schools etc and particular focus should be given to industrialisation and the utilisation of mineral resources in the province, I understand that we've got CPEC, but CPEC does'nt cover everything that our people need.





Horus said:


> By | Mir Sarfaraz Bugti, The Home Minister of Balochistan.
> 
> Unlike the other provinces of Pakistan, Balochistan, which is roughly equivalent to the size of France, has faced two different types of insurgencies. The first is a decade long low-level insurgency by separatist outfits like Baloch Liberation Army (BLA), Baloch Republican Army (BRA), Balochistan Liberation Front, etc. The other insurgency is led by fringe religious groups like Lashkar-e-Jhangvi Al-Almi (LJ-A), Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), Jamaat ul Ahrar (JuA), etc that are influenced by a distorted version of Islam.
> 
> Since the independence of Pakistan in 1947, Balochistan has faced five separatists-led insurgencies. Since 2008, in addition to the separatists-led insurgency, the province has also witnessed the rise of terror activities carried out by the terror outfits that falsely accuse Muslims of committing apostasy, and use it as a pretext for their convoluted aims. Since 2006, both type of insurgencies have caused more than 5000 fatalities and wounded nearly 10,000 people in Balochistan. Apart from 15,000 casualties, they have also carried out attacks on gas pipelines, oil tankers, power pylons, power transmission lines and railway tracks.
> 
> My own constituency, Dera Bugti, was once considered as the primary base for the separatists-led insurgency. Akbar Bugti, the former chieftain of Bugti tribe, was responsible for killing innocent Baloch people and security personnel. Because of his heinous acts, he was denounced by various sub-clans of Bugti tribe. It is also important to mention that the military operation against Akbar Bugti and his proxies was launched at the requisition of then Balochistan Provincial Government. Even now, Brahamdagh Bugti, son of Akbar Bugti, is responsible for killing thousands of innocent Baloch people through his terror outfit, the _Baloch Republican Army_.
> 
> Fast forward to present day, the security situation of Balochistan is changing with each passing day. Dera Bugti, which was once considered as a no-go area, is now accessible to any Pakistani. From Quetta to Gwadar, and Chaman to Hub, the people of Balochistan have fought back against the menace of terrorism by giving their blood and flesh for the country. Some hundreds of individuals were misguided by propaganda and fell in the trap of foreign hostile intelligence agencies, who exploited the existing grievances of the local population. However, the overwhelming majority of people residing in the province remained loyal to Pakistan, and disavowed any group who resorted to violent means against the state.
> 
> Since 2011, over 1000 separatists were killed in various counter-separatist and intelligence-based operations. _Balochistan Peace Programme_, launched in July 2015, has also been a successful effort in bringing separatists back to the national mainstream. More than 2300 separatists, including senior commanders, have laid down their weapons under this initiative. The success of this program can be gauged from the fact that until now only eight separatists (0.35 percent) have re-joined separatist outfits.
> 
> Apart from counter-terrorism measures, development initiatives have been launched throughout the province. The CPEC has increased the importance of Balochistan in the regional geopolitical scenario. With CPEC, whose prime beneficiary is Balochistan, the socio-economic conditions of the local population will improve considerably. Out of the 40 early-harvest projects to be completed under CPEC, 16 projects are related to Balochistan. Kachhi Canal Project, which was inaugurated by the Prime Minister Mr. Shahid Khaqan Abbasi last month, is just one of the many developmental programs launched in the past few years. It should also be remembered that the main reason why the Balochistan could not witness development was that terror outfits like BLA and BRA proved as a detrimental force for all the plans that could uplift the infrastructure of the province. With the increasing development in different sectors, the capabilities of civil law-enforcing agencies shall increase that will further help in decreasing the intensity of terrorism in the province.
> 
> Despite successful joint civil-military efforts in Balochistan to counter terrorism, there are issues which are being addressed to consolidate our gains. The porous border with Afghanistan is a major concern for the overall security situation of the province. 40% of Afghan territory is not under the writ of government resulting in the free movement of terror outfits in those areas, which happens to border Pakistan. In this regard, fencing of Pak-Afghan border has been done to block cross-border movement of terrorists.
> 
> Safe havens of BLA, BRA, TTP, JA, LJ-A in Afghanistan is also a cause of concern for the Balochistan. Unless and until these safe havens continue to operate from Afghan soil, with the support of NDS and R&AW, law and order situation in the province cannot be stabilized. As Interior Minister of Balochistan, whenever I say that R&AW or NDS is involved in sponsorship of terrorism in Balochistan, I say it because I have seen irrefutable evidence of the involvement of these two hostile intelligence agencies.
> 
> Lastly, terrorism cannot be eliminated in a day through a magic stick. France has seen an increase of terrorism in past two years. Despite deploying various resources at its disposal to counter terrorism, no high-ranking French official can today claim that the European country will not face any terror attack in future. The point I want to make is that defeating terrorism needs both time and patience. Joint efforts of civilian and military institutions, support from civil society, media and help of regional countries can help in defeating terrorism which is now regarded as a global phenomenon.
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> This piece has exclusively been published by Pakistan Defence, the opinions belong to the author and do not reflect the policy of Pakistan Defence - This piece is free to share and syndicate with credits to Pakistan Defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

"_Unlike the other provinces of Pakistan, Balochistan, which is roughly equivalent to the size of France_"


Exaggeration or I missed something in my geography class ? 


As for DAWN, they are number one anti state media group along with Geo. I just cannot get why deep state is not dealing with these mofos.


----------



## The Eagle

First of all I, like many others would like to thank you for your time, concern and being the man of public that wrote as such and felt the necessity that other office bearers, in their respective domain, may adopt such strategy. The key of success is, when a person present him/herself for public service and people put the fate into him/her, must remain close to the people so can listen, see and understand the grievance if any and deal with the same once for all.

You Sir, has been aggressive and found with clear approach whenever it matters about unveiling our enemies within Baluchistan, for such, you may have witnessed the love and respect from everyone however, for the sake of constructive argument, the one cannot do much where a team can achieve a lot. Hopefully, these points will be taken as for betterment and political figures, though, will be asked to play more than usual part for the success and betterment of Baluchistan.

Baluchistan has been front security fort of Pakistan and has sacrificed a lot that is widely acknowledged too however, seeing the lacking from political competence & less attention, it is like putting extra burden on Security Forces to deal as such. Hopefully, Members of Assemblies and respective officials will pay more attention and come forward as the representative of people in civilian domain for the growth and betterment. To be very frankly here, public representatives in form of political offices, have actually disappointed the people more being busy with other priorities and flourishing oneself politics contrary to the one that public gave them with a mandate for their future.

In view of recent development and especially improving security situation, it is prominent that Baluchistan is getting back to normalcy but still, we have a lot to do in this regard. From security point of view, except the usual point scoring brigade and wannabe journos, almost everyone would agree w.r.t. better security situation as compare to past. The thing that I mostly observed and in my opinion it is a bit alarming that political government failed to contain such situation from its end and come with developments and growth along-with creating opportunities for the youth and people of Baluchistan. Unfortunately, from political forces point of view, the leaders in past have been failed to address the situation at fullest hence, resulting in a delay for betterment of people. We must stand clear on the point that Security Forces, as promised and doing well, will only be able to maintain Law & Order and deal with security threats but speaking of development and growth through civilian infrastructure, political elites and leaders have to change their approach about Baluchistan more than existing caliber and work more for the people instead maintaining the ones influence by becoming MPA/MNA.

It is true that the maniac of terrorism cannot be dealt in one stroke but the same needs more attention, a lot of energy and passion while a promising approach to get rid of the same as such. However, the evil cannot be dealt by the Armed Forces alone and our political leadership has also to step forward to play their part to deal with the same as once for all. It is evident that security has been improved a lot hence, we all see major developments and projects among which, Gawadar Port and CPEC are prominent and shines as achievement stars. Insuring the corruption less developments and projects will actually take the lead to next level as compare to viewing the few politicos that are merely scoring their points over these developments and misleading the masses for the sack of politics only.

Speaking of different types of insurgency, such is being opted by the enemies to exploit maximum and do the damage. Either it is a so-called separatists movements like BLA BRA or it is done under the name of Religion, the purpose is same to bring harm and unrest within Pakistan. While addressing such issues, among many other approaches, we must continue with our efforts for education of the people and create awareness among them that how the weakness is being taken as an advantage by evil forces in this region. If we dig more into the root causes, will easily find out that actually most the the youth and innocents are being fooled through a proper and mass propaganda campaign to misguide and derail from the real cause hence, the disruption.

True that Hostile agencies are largely exposed in Baluchistan with all their agenda of disruption and terrorism through continuous efforts of Security Forces though, from another point of view, I just see that as enemy Intel is playing more of a Psych war initially to mislead the populace then taking advantage of their grievances against political leaders, people are being provoked against own homeland and painting a wrong picture based upon war of deceit and disinformation. I am sure that this is not the first time that such points are being highlighted however, the same are mentioned with intention that it has to be pondered upon as we are witnessing improved Law & Order and people are looking at public representatives so the same will not be exploited again by the enemies.

There is no power on earth that can undo Pakistan. May you and all of us be safe and be given the strength/energy to get rid from such evil, In'Sha'ALLAH.

Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Tps43

Signalian said:


> Surprised, that he didnt mention Iran's involvement anywhere.


susssh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutron

Horus said:


> By | Mir Sarfaraz Bugti, The Home Minister of Balochistan.
> 
> Unlike the other provinces of Pakistan, Balochistan, which is roughly equivalent to the size of France, has faced two different types of insurgencies. The first is a decade long low-level insurgency by separatist outfits like Baloch Liberation Army (BLA), Baloch Republican Army (BRA), Balochistan Liberation Front, etc. The other insurgency is led by fringe religious groups like Lashkar-e-Jhangvi Al-Almi (LJ-A), Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), Jamaat ul Ahrar (JuA), etc that are influenced by a distorted version of Islam.
> 
> Since the independence of Pakistan in 1947, Balochistan has faced five separatists-led insurgencies. Since 2008, in addition to the separatists-led insurgency, the province has also witnessed the rise of terror activities carried out by the terror outfits that falsely accuse Muslims of committing apostasy, and use it as a pretext for their convoluted aims. Since 2006, both type of insurgencies have caused more than 5000 fatalities and wounded nearly 10,000 people in Balochistan. Apart from 15,000 casualties, they have also carried out attacks on gas pipelines, oil tankers, power pylons, power transmission lines and railway tracks.
> 
> My own constituency, Dera Bugti, was once considered as the primary base for the separatists-led insurgency. Akbar Bugti, the former chieftain of Bugti tribe, was responsible for killing innocent Baloch people and security personnel. Because of his heinous acts, he was denounced by various sub-clans of Bugti tribe. It is also important to mention that the military operation against Akbar Bugti and his proxies was launched at the requisition of then Balochistan Provincial Government. Even now, Brahamdagh Bugti, son of Akbar Bugti, is responsible for killing thousands of innocent Baloch people through his terror outfit, the _Baloch Republican Army_.
> 
> Fast forward to present day, the security situation of Balochistan is changing with each passing day. Dera Bugti, which was once considered as a no-go area, is now accessible to any Pakistani. From Quetta to Gwadar, and Chaman to Hub, the people of Balochistan have fought back against the menace of terrorism by giving their blood and flesh for the country. Some hundreds of individuals were misguided by propaganda and fell in the trap of foreign hostile intelligence agencies, who exploited the existing grievances of the local population. However, the overwhelming majority of people residing in the province remained loyal to Pakistan, and disavowed any group who resorted to violent means against the state.
> 
> Since 2011, over 1000 separatists were killed in various counter-separatist and intelligence-based operations. _Balochistan Peace Programme_, launched in July 2015, has also been a successful effort in bringing separatists back to the national mainstream. More than 2300 separatists, including senior commanders, have laid down their weapons under this initiative. The success of this program can be gauged from the fact that until now only eight separatists (0.35 percent) have re-joined separatist outfits.
> 
> Apart from counter-terrorism measures, development initiatives have been launched throughout the province. The CPEC has increased the importance of Balochistan in the regional geopolitical scenario. With CPEC, whose prime beneficiary is Balochistan, the socio-economic conditions of the local population will improve considerably. Out of the 40 early-harvest projects to be completed under CPEC, 16 projects are related to Balochistan. Kachhi Canal Project, which was inaugurated by the Prime Minister Mr. Shahid Khaqan Abbasi last month, is just one of the many developmental programs launched in the past few years. It should also be remembered that the main reason why the Balochistan could not witness development was that terror outfits like BLA and BRA proved as a detrimental force for all the plans that could uplift the infrastructure of the province. With the increasing development in different sectors, the capabilities of civil law-enforcing agencies shall increase that will further help in decreasing the intensity of terrorism in the province.
> 
> Despite successful joint civil-military efforts in Balochistan to counter terrorism, there are issues which are being addressed to consolidate our gains. The porous border with Afghanistan is a major concern for the overall security situation of the province. 40% of Afghan territory is not under the writ of government resulting in the free movement of terror outfits in those areas, which happens to border Pakistan. In this regard, fencing of Pak-Afghan border has been done to block cross-border movement of terrorists.
> 
> Safe havens of BLA, BRA, TTP, JA, LJ-A in Afghanistan is also a cause of concern for the Balochistan. Unless and until these safe havens continue to operate from Afghan soil, with the support of NDS and R&AW, law and order situation in the province cannot be stabilized. As Interior Minister of Balochistan, whenever I say that R&AW or NDS is involved in sponsorship of terrorism in Balochistan, I say it because I have seen irrefutable evidence of the involvement of these two hostile intelligence agencies.
> 
> Lastly, terrorism cannot be eliminated in a day through a magic stick. France has seen an increase of terrorism in past two years. Despite deploying various resources at its disposal to counter terrorism, no high-ranking French official can today claim that the European country will not face any terror attack in future. The point I want to make is that defeating terrorism needs both time and patience. Joint efforts of civilian and military institutions, support from civil society, media and help of regional countries can help in defeating terrorism which is now regarded as a global phenomenon.
> 
> ======================================================
> 
> This piece has exclusively been published by Pakistan Defence, the opinions belong to the author and do not reflect the policy of Pakistan Defence - This piece is free to share and syndicate with credits to Pakistan Defence.



Thank you Mir Sarfraz Bugti for this article. It is an opportunity for me to share the sentiment of Patriotic people of Balochistan. I am glad you are a pro Pakistan leader & you must be doing something good for this country that's why you are home minister today. Your analysis is the reflection of prevailing environment of your constituency only. If home minister don't know about deep rooted causes of the problem we can very well imagine state of affair of that province. Either your government is part of the problem or it is incompetent , I failed to comprehend to date. 

Lack of Political will & War Economy 

Philippe Le Billon describes a war economy as a "system of producing, mobilizing and allocating resources to sustain the violence." 
Absence of Political narrative against insurgents in Balochistan is the tip of the iceberg in my view. In Balochistan top leadership benefit themself from War Economy. There is no political will to resolve this issue. Many government employees are Sarmachaars (The term commonly used for miscreants & terrorists in Balochistan). Many school teachers are anti state. Many ministers don't visit their constituency & they are not interested to resolve issue. Many politicians in their constituency are known as international drug smugglers & they benefit themself from weak law & order situation. 

Lack of Political Narrative against Separatist Political propaganda 

We cannot eliminate terrorism with Intelligence Based Operations without political narrative against separatist political propaganda. In counterinsurgency warfare, political action is the most important factor for defeating an insurgency. 
........................................................................
Counterinsurgency Warfare and the Importance of Political Action

By Tom White

Since the time of the zealots, governments have wrestled with insurgents who have relied upon a strategy of terrorism intent on inflicting chaos and insecurity on society. Unlike conventional warfare that utilizes a strong military response, counterinsurgency requires different strategies. In counterinsurgency warfare, political action is the most important factor for defeating an insurgency, especially when linked with the effective use of the military forces.

One strong advocate for political response over a pure military response to insurgency was David Galula. Galula was a French military officer and scholar who became quite influential in developing theories and practices for conducting counterinsurgency warfare. His extensive military experience fighting irregular wars in China, Greece, Indochina, and Algeria led to his promoting an insurgency doctrine which emphasized political activity over the sole use of conventional military forces in defeating a full blown insurgency. Galula’s theory is derived from his belief that all power resides within the political sphere, and therefore every action is political.

The regime in power must engage in a balanced use of political action and military action to try to maintain their power, while dealing with an insurgency. Therefore Galula argues that the intricate interplay “between the political and the military actions which cannot be tidily separated”must be constantly “weighed with regard to its political effects.”Galula argues that conventional forces “are too prone to emphasize offensive actions…rather than the predominately political, economic, and security requirements upon which the ultimate defeat of the insurgency depends.”Furthermore, use of military action alone can be easily exploited by an insurgency and turn the population against the regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VCheng

Neutron said:


> Absence of Political narrative against insurgents in Balochistan is the tip of the iceberg in my view. In Balochistan *top leadership *benefit themself from War Economy. There is no political will to resolve this issue. Many *government employees *are Sarmachaars (The term commonly used for miscreants & terrorists in Balochistan). Many *school teachers *are anti state. Many *ministers *don't visit their constituency & they are not interested to resolve issue. Many *politicians *in their constituency are known as *international drug smugglers* & they benefit themself from weak law & order situation.



Why should any of that be so unless there is widespread alienation of the population? The key must lie in getting popular support from a wide swathe of the people that you mention above.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Taimoor Khan said:


> "_Unlike the other provinces of Pakistan, Balochistan, which is roughly equivalent to the size of France_"
> 
> 
> Exaggeration or I missed something in my geography class ?
> 
> 
> As for DAWN, they are number one anti state media group along with Geo. I just cannot get why deep state is not dealing with these mofos.


Yes, it's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Yes, it's true.



Close, but it is not up to scale. See Pak map on the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> Damn Dawn for not publishing this fine article and Kudos to Home Minister Sarfaraz Bugti, the man is a true Pakistani patriot who is trying to make a lasting positive contribution to the folks of Baluchistan whilst in complete contrast a certain Brahmadagh Bugti is allying himself with the spawns of Lucifer himself such as blasphemous over-weight swine *Tarek Fateh*, atheist homosexual *Ahmar Mustikhan*, homosexual *Peter Tatchell*, blasphemous racist EDL party leader *Tommy Robinson*, blasphemous charlatan *Christine Fair* and also blasphemous fat swine *RSN Singh* who has recently been taken to task by Indian Muslims for derogatory remarks against the Holy Prophet (pbuh) whilst being egged on by fascist host and editor of Times Now *Rahul Shivshankar*. Their is an old saying "you are no better than the company you keep" and since his company is composed of folks who are vehement enemies of Islam I will say without any hesitation that traitor Brahamdagh Bugti is not only an enemy of Pakistan but an enemy of the deen of Al-Islam.
> @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim @Well.wisher @The Sandman @Zibago @Moonlight @friendly_troll96 @Hell hound


First of all thank you for sharing this here mr Bugti!

2nd i agree with him we need patience to defeat terrorism in Balochistan it's not easy there's no doubt that porous border is a big concern and it's like a spawn point for roaches than we also need to admit that there haven't been much development in Balochistan which just adds fuel.

But since 2014 thanks to our security forces and CPEC things are moving in the right direction peace and prosperity is coming but still Balochistan has faced a lot of deadly attacks thanks once again to porous border which now hopefully will be sealed in the next few years.

Balochistan has suffered a lot it's time they have some peace and prosperity and as far as traitors like brahmdagh are concerned they've already sold their souls to devils long ago they're merely pawns mouthpieces at one time their masters will abandon them.

Remember the enemies can only use our weaknesses against us atm if we eliminate those than they will have nothing to play with! 

InshAllah Balochistan will become a peaceful and prosperous province whole of Pakistan is moving towards these 2 things!

Pakistan zindabad bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Yes, it's true.





I genuinely wish Baluchistan was bigger and hopefully will be in future when we merge the Iranian part into it, but dude, your map is like taking the biscuit.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Taimoor Khan said:


> I genuinely wish Baluchistan was bigger and hopefully will be in future when we merge the Iranian part into it, but dude, your map is like taking the biscuit.


Use this website to compare the real size of countries without map distortion. Balochistan is not the size of France, but it's the size of Germany. 

https://thetruesize.com



WebMaster said:


> Close, but it is not up to scale. See Pak map on the right.


Yes, that's the point, countries closer to the equator look much more smaller on the map; while countries/regions closer to the North and South poles look way over-sized. That's why Greenland and Antarctica look so massive on maps. 

https://thetruesize.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> Very good read @Horus Sarfraz Bugti is one of the most patriotic politicians and it is a rare commodity today.
> 
> Sir @django thanks for tagging me here and sharing such an excellent article that echoes with the inner feelings of each true Pakistani.
> 
> You know that Dawn has a special policy since a certain group has taken over it. Now it would rather publish articles that are against the state of Pakistan and Islam (ref. dawn-leaks)
> 
> Balochis are true Pakistanis who despite a lot of negligence and discrimination by the leadership and establishment, have stayed loyal to Pakistan and that was the main reason that insurgency never became popular. People got martyred, wounded, dislocated from their homes but they didn't succumb to the pressure by the terrorist outfits (sponsored by NDS, RAW and other agencies including CIA).
> 
> In addition to loyalty of the Baluchis, PA has played the most pivotal role in defeating the terrorism. The leadership of PA displayed the wisdom of the highest order in handling the situation especially beginning with Gen Raheel's tenure as COAS. They used force only where it was necessary, they read the situation and interacted with the locals and stayed kind to them instead of using brute force, they let the misguided insurgents to lay down the arms and start a peaceful living. BRA and BLA have become irrelevant and with the arrest of KBY our agencies have hit the jackpot and obliterated the network of terror from the province. Now a few sleepers cells are remaining that can cause some disruptions but soon those will be wiped off too. Also the fencing of the border will tremendously reduce the cross border terrorism activities and thus render all of the indian consulates in Afghanistan useless.
> 
> However, our enemies are not getting idle so we will need to stay vigilant. New conspiracies are hatched on routine basis because the stakes are too high - higher than many of us can envisage because it is the end game.
> 
> But the future outlook is bright for Pakistan and thus Baluchistan with accelerated developmental and economic activity more and more Baluchis will get jobs, education, better healthcare and inshaAllah a lasting peace and prosperity. Baluchistan will become a multi-cultural place and more urban centres will grow that will make administration easier.
> 
> In addition to CPEC, Baluchistan sits on rich treasures of valuable of metals, fossil fuel and gemstones. It only needs honest & visionary leadership. The process of accountability has been started in the centre and I hope we will, inshaAllah, be able to purge our system of the corrupt leeches. Thankfully to IK and our honourable judiciary the process has started from the top and this lava will flow downwards burning all the corruption and treachery in its way. Long live Pakistan!!!
> 
> And here are some words of wisdom by honourable (late) Ashfaq Ahmed


Excellent analysis.Kudos



The Sandman said:


> First of all thank you for sharing this here mr Bugti!
> 
> 2nd i agree with him we need patience to defeat terrorism in Balochistan it's not easy there's no doubt that porous border is a big concern and it's like a spawn point for roaches than we also need to admit that there haven't been much development in Balochistan which just adds fuel.
> 
> But since 2014 thanks to our security forces and CPEC things are moving in the right direction peace and prosperity is coming but still Balochistan has faced a lot of deadly attacks thanks once again to porous border which now hopefully will be sealed in the next few years.
> 
> Balochistan has suffered a lot it's time they have some peace and prosperity and as far as traitors like brahmdagh are concerned they've already sold their souls to devils long ago they're merely pawns mouthpieces at one time their masters will abandon them.
> 
> Remember the enemies can only use our weaknesses against us atm if we eliminate those than they will have nothing to play with!
> 
> InshAllah Balochistan will become a peaceful and prosperous province whole of Pakistan is moving towards these 2 things!
> 
> Pakistan zindabad bro!


Excellent analysis.Kudos.
Gents It is clear that with the effective measures put in place by going as far back as Gen Kayani, the situation in Baluchistan is going in the right direction despite all the nefarious attempts by hostile intel agencies such as Mossad, CIA, NDS and RAW.


----------



## sady

Work with Sardars. Respect them. Give them incentives for educating their tribesmen. Alleviate their anxiety of eroding power with education. Slowly change social dynamics. If they do not understand development needs, they need to be sorted. The tribal model needs to morph into a modern alternative. No amount of development will improve circumstances untill a common Baluchi is empowered and commands his own destiny.


----------



## _KzQ_

Someone from the army or with sources in the army please remind me why we don't support Kashmiri rebels anymore? Terrorism has dropped in Pakistan big time, it's time to understand that we're not America's little lapdog anymore and we don't need to brand the completely justified Kashmiri resistance as 'terror groups' and refuse to back them. Proxy ka jawab proxy se, kyun nai?


----------



## Neutron

LEAs captured family of HVT Dr Allah Nazar while illegally crossing to Afghinistan. This legal action of LEAs generated violent political & coercive response from BSNs. My observations are as under:-
■ LEAs handed over family of Dr Allah Nazar to government of Balochistan 
■ BLF distributed Pamphlets against biased role of media. BLF warned media houses not to represent only state Narrative. 
■ Transporters in xyz received threatening calls from unknown person asking them to observe strike. (Transporters Claim)
■ Transporters again reported 4 x person riding on 2 x Motor cycles threatened them & told them to observe BLF strike call. 
■ FC approached transporters & told them we will give you required protection by Placing 18 - 20 armed FC personnel in your vicinity. 
■ Transporters refused to accept FC protection, instead they diverted FC protection force efforts to a Place between Point X & Border post claiming it to be a sure location of miscreants activities. 
■ Transporters claimed we can't move our vehicles due to absence of Passengers. 
■ Contrary to their claim they moved / Passengers moved in Dohazaris (local term) instead of their Buses from point A to Point B. 
■ Again an interesting change of stance. They claim Transporters cannot move their transport because of security concerns. 
Meanwhile they were reluctant to accept the security. 
■ Thier third stance , that there are no passenger because of transport not coming from Iran due to miscreants strike call. 
When checked from the relevant crossing point post the data displayed something different. Frequency of vehicles moving from Iran to Pakistan & from Pakistan to Iran was absolutely normal. 
■ if Frequency of Vehicles moving through normal route is normal , then where it could have been declined due to miscreants threats?
I think on unobserved route, on them there is no FC check post. These routes are preference of illegal immigrants, smugglers those prefer to by pass main route. On main route limited quantity of Iranian oil is allowed but on route commonly known as "chore routes" check & balances are beyond the scope of FC due to lack of Manpower & resources. One can get a clue what else they could have been transporting through unobserved routes keeping in view the pain felt for difficulty in transporting it due to miscreants strike call. 
■ They enjoyed the liberty of limited taxation from government purely against the policy of federal government. Import of Iranian oil is not allowed as per federal government policy but provincial government allowed it in limited areas in limited quantity without any legal justification. Isn't it with this act provincial government itself challenged writ of Pakistan?
■ To maintain the law & order not necessarily means facilitating the public in challenging the writ of government. LEAs have been blackmailed, twisted & bribed to protect the business interests of smugglers in Past. At one point they were bribing the system to continue their notorious business. Today they are playing & twisting the arm of LEAs to continue their business. Today they are trying to twist arm of LEAs considering it already twisted. Lets call spade a spade & impliment writ of government in true letter & spirit. Enforce laws as they have been enforced in other provinces. Let's give a better doze to this transport cum smugglers mafia a taste of medicine they really deserve. Enemies of Peace are sitting infront of us & fooling us to search MC riders in mountains. Let's not forget these are the benefactor of their activities. There is a fine correlation between terrorism , transporters & smugglers. 
Recommendations. 
a. Advise people to stop facilitating transporter mafia in smuggling of Iranian oil even in Dohazaris & extra tanker fitted in buses. They will cry , they will try to blackmail , they will try to bribe the system but stay firm. It will be the death sentence for Black economy. The death of black economy means end of insurgency in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahi812

Signalian said:


> Surprised, that he didnt mention Iran's involvement anywhere.



Iran is also a part of disturbance in the province.


----------



## Neutron

Rahi812 said:


> Iran is also a part of disturbance in the province.


Yes it is. The only solution is fencing of border with Iran. Without border management & without fencing LEAs cannot control cross border movement of illegal immigrants.


----------



## RescueRanger

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Yes, it's true.








I fixed it for you!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zarrar

What the hell is this? Everyone knows Mama Qadeer is backed by RAW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085569620784959492
@Irfan Baloch @Horus @


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*No Baloch separatist leaders but pro-Indian Terrorists, yet reconcile them—why?*
Pakistan has entered into the second phase of counter-insurgency in Baluchistan — the reintegration of sub-nationalist Baloch militants, the foot soldiers of the insurgency. Is it the best time to talk to the exile Baloch separatist leaders within the parameters of the constitution as well?

The answer is a straight yes: because, through hard power, these leaders have been made realized that violence could not achieve goals; that Baluchistan has moved on as development-oriented connectivity hub, poised to attract billions of US dollars of Chinses, Russian, and Saudi Arabian investment; that the province is no more a home to their medieval era ethno-supremacist nationalism; and that it is in the best interest of Pakistan to engage the reconcilable elements, given new political, economic, and social realities emerging in Baluchistan.

Regional rivals, particularly India, are psychologically “fatigued”, as they are nowhere close to Pakistan’s envious position, through Gwadar, as a linchpin of the ancient Silk Road. 

The bottom line is they understand the difference between talking to the state of Pakistan who has upper hand and their situation of being not succeeding in their goals. But, whether they will get a nod from India for dialogue is a different matter entirely, assuming that they are New Delhi’s best investment in the proxy warfare in and around Baluchistan.

On the other hand, the context of the defeated insurgency in the province is changing: Baluchistan, with Gwadar port fully operationalized by 2030, is going to be the gateway connecting almost economies worth $20 trillion through containerized trade & commerce, formally launching the ancient Silk Road, as envisaged by the great Chinese Strategist, Sun Tzu.

As Sun Tzu noted ages ago, “Whoever dominates the battleground and awaits the enemy, will be at ease”, so Baluchistan is the new theoretical “battlefield” due to Gwadar, for trade and commerce of the Eastern and Western hemispheres.


The CPEC, starting from the port of Gwadar, immediately links four countries including Central Asia through Pakistan’s Karakoram mountain range including Afghanistan, India, Tajikistan, and China. Regional rivals, particularly India, are psychologically “fatigued”, as they are nowhere close to Pakistan’s envious position, through Gwadar, as a linchpin of the ancient Silk Road.

Therefore, India resorted to “leveraging” Baloch insurgency to hamper Gwadar’s progress to become the economic outpost overseeing trade caravans through the Arabian Sea and the Indian Ocean. So far it has failed, through fomenting unrest and failed insurgency, to halt Gwadar’s march to lead almost 70 % of the world’s containerized trade. New Delhi has lobbied for, financed, sheltered, and trained the separatists in sabotage and psycho operations.

Attempts of dialogue in the past were clumsy and lacked strategic convergence of all stakeholders. The main rationale was, “do not negotiate from the position of weakness”.

Whereas, Pakistan has come far away from the 2009 situation where she almost lost her writ over Baluchistan province to these Indian sponsored separatist groups. The first stage of the counterinsurgency (COIN) strategy has achieved its goal: state’s writ has been established; communication highways, population centers secured; normal life has been fully restored, and there is no organized terror network that can operate from the province. As a result, the separatists are down and in their last throes.

Small cells, however, occasionally in the form of tactical level attacks, make their presence felt. They are mostly being organized, financed, and launched from neighboring Afghanistan. But such incidents are as high and as low as of those in the UK. Almost 6 terrorist attacks were carried out in five successive months in the UK last year, yet its economy and society absorbed the troubles. So, these cells can only pose a limited tactical threat as a worst-case scenario.
The second stage of the COIN– like the amnesty, reconciliation, and reintegration (R2) phase– has partially been adopted what is called a “bottom-up approach”; allowing low-level foot soldiers to surrender, lay arms, rehabilitate, and become part of the society. [How far, this has been successfully adopted and properly incentivized is not within the scope of this article, though].

What is clear, however, is that so far the “top-down approach” has not been followed: what it means is that no “meaningful dialogue” has been conducted with the leaders of the insurgency who are in exile and who have become proxies at the hands of hostile agencies. Attempts of dialogue in the past were clumsy and lacked strategic convergence of all stakeholders. The main rationale was, “do not negotiate from the position of weakness”.

The concept of reconciliation involves potentially massive trade-off and that this will make some officials and Baloch leaders uneasy and even apprehensive. However, the naked fact remains: we have ended the conflict but not won the war so far.

The context suggests a new unspoken understanding of the pointers like the following:
1) First, as of now, the state has weakened the insurgents to the extent that they are no more a strategic threat to the stability of Baluchistan and the CPEC. So, any talks with the exile leaders by the state will be from a position of strength rather than weakness.
Second, all counterinsurgency literature suggests “do not kill till the last soldier”; hence a “top-down” dialogue has to take place at some stage.

2) Being himself from Baloch Regiment, the Army Chief General Qamar Bajwa is half Baluchistani and has a clear strategy comprising three Ds (i.e. Deterrence, Development, and Dialogue) viz-a-viz Baluchistan. He is clear-headed on the possibility of co-opting reconcilable elements of the exile leadership.

3) Prime Minister Imran Khan in his maiden speech also unveiled his vision to reach out to the exiled Balochs.
4) From now on, any over-reliance on kinetic strategy might obstruct economic, political, and social developments of the province.

Granted the reconciliation is only one of the several end states, but it is the most desirable option, which is ultimately good for the stability of the entire region, besides, benefiting Pakistan and its people, which is what matters the most. 

5) The foundation for the second phase of reconciliation, through the COIN operation, has been laid by Pakistan’s para-military forces and other LEAs who have restored the state’s writ after huge sacrifices. Therefore, the conducive environment thus created, offers the best chance to initiate reconciliation with the exile Baloch separatists.

6) The concept of reconciliation involves potentially massive trade-off and that this will make some officials and Baloch leaders uneasy and even apprehensive. However, the naked fact remains: we have ended the conflict but not won the war so far.

7) From the political economy standpoint, one can safely assume that some parties will not want to see reconciliation as the process to achieve the end product, i.e., conflict resolution since the current status quo means power, perks, and leverage with the security forces. The politicians and local militant commanders who tax mineral trade and coerce weak tribesmen and government employees to part with money will continue to act as rent seekers. The development contractors, practitioners bridging government and non-governmental NGOs, corrupt officials, and drug dealers will thrive on the sustenance of conflict-ridden environment.
8) Geo-politically, more powerful players like India, the US, and neighboring Afghanistan will prefer inconclusive war rather than any settlement.

9) Granted the reconciliation is only one of the several end states, but it is the most desirable option, which is ultimately good for the stability of the entire region, besides, benefiting Pakistan and its people, which is what matters the most.
So, let meaningful talks with exile Baloch separatist leaders begin and the ice melt away. This is the time to change gears.

Source:https://www.globalvillagespace.com/...pro-indian-terrorists-yet-reconcile-them-why/


----------



## Amaa'n

Metal 0-1 said:


> Yup, looks edited. Even you can tell be this freeze frame he is indoor. Background was added later.


you can discuss on this thread, the other one is only for SITREP or reporting only .....
the person in video may not be Allah Nazar....as per my info he was killed in 2014....and thats true because if you see his videos after that he looks totally different....

also recently, we found one known terrorist sympathizer account saying Shaheed Dr Allah Nazar


----------



## Rafeh

There is also a* genuine communication gap* and lack of outreach to ordinary Baloch by Government of Pakistan including from our mainstream media.

A lot of foreign funded propaganda twists and misrepresents the ground reality to engineer or increase resentment in certain sup-population of Balochistan. *We must address such issues head on*.

For example, when an average Baloch sees vast, beautiful CPEC Motorways, or mass transit system etc. in other provinces they feel they are being left out. We can’t convince them by just saying that due to population sparsity it is not economically feasible. We must address it openly and not side step it as if that does not exists.

*We should tell the Baloch the truth*. *Which is*:

_1. _Pakistan Federal Government and indeed provincial government of Balochistan itself has *repeatedly tried to raise the issue of development of western corridors* (e.g. Motorways in Balochistan) as well as Quetta mass transit system *during many China-Pakistan Joint Working Groups*_* meetings*. But *China refused* to fund them. _Not just for economical reasons since there won’t be enough toll collection to pay back the loan, but also at this stage due to security situation it won’t benefit the near term relocating Chinese industry. In the past our incompetent bureaucracy failed to address the economic development of Balochistan but that has now changed and things are improving in positive direction. *For example, it is now the Pakistan federal government that is funding partial development of such western corridor in Balochistan at its own expense. *Things are being done even though Pakistan’s economic situation is not that great, at least for now.

_2. _The Baloch should be made aware, that the very security issues these fewer miscreant are creating, is now the leading cause of relatively slowed uplifting activities in Balochistan. I mean *who and how on earth a group of foreign or local investors will participate as far as creation of industrial zones near population hubs within balochistan are concerned, if none of them is safe or feels safe. *With improving security situation Balochistan is already seeing greater development and job placements. In few years time, Balochistan will be developing at far greater rate than the rest of Pakistan, beginning with Gwadar and later Quetta. 

3. They should be made aware that greater future CPEC resources will be diverted to Balochistan once some sort of partial peace is restored in Afghanistan and Iran becomes a more active participate in Chinese belt and road initiative (that’s inevitable). Such development would lead to rapid increase in both port based and land based industrialization of Balochistan as a whole as well its increasingly tighter economic integration with not just the rest of Pakistan but also with surrounding regional countries including the ones in central asia and as far as Russia or even Europe.

4. *Finally no province or country can work without importing skilled workforce and imported expertise.* That includes from industrially skilled workforce to teaching jobs. People of Balochistan must accept that reality. Hence creating a safe environment to facilitate skilled force migration and integration without compromising the job market for the locals must be done. Towards that end, changes in the legislation should be introduced by inviting all stake holders, while addressing the local concerns to the fullest of their satisfaction. 

5. I strongly protest the sometimes given analogy between Kashmir and India. The issue of Kashmir is completely different one. Largely Iranic and muslim Kashmir has nothing to with largely hindu india. On the other hand, Balochistan is a natural part of Pakistan. *Pakistan shares deep ethnic, religious and even founding/existential relationships with the Balochistan *(I am myself related to Balochistan personally)*. From so called indus valley people to indo-aryans most of whom first settled in Balochistan and then some of them moved on to populate the remaining Pakistan, share their origin to Balochistan.* Though I would personally emphasis more Islam as our shared bases than anything else. Still there should be greater awareness all of that beginning with school curriculum level to media and TV programs. *Baloch should be made aware of the fact that they are not some people who dropped out of the sky and are unrelated to the rest of Pakistan but share deep rooted historic, ethnic, religious, and cultural connections with the all of Pakistan. We are all at least partially Baloch in one way or the other. *

Then we should focus on increasing development in Balochistan since economic development is the main thing that most Baloch seek. That should be our main focus as well as defeating foreign hands aiming to harm Pakistan and its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

There has to be a force raised which doesn't liaison with Baluchistan Police/Constabulary, Baluchistan FC, Levies, Khasadars and even with FIA and other Civilian intel wings like IB as well as Government Provincial Staff. There are traitors and local sympathizers with in all the above mentioned ranks. 

The head of this force should be able to gather intel from all sources - IB, FIA, ISI, MI, CMI and other intel wings, confirm through own intel wing and then direct action using his own troops at his own accord with a timing and place of his department's own choosing. The force should be inserted through HALO drops and extracted through transport helis. Ground support would be non existent expect Operatives on the ground taking part in Ops. CAS through helis for precision hits should always be there and PAF on stand by if "broken arrow" is required. However, Only Army should be called for Ground support - if Ops goes terribly wrong. Transport helis should also have contingent of Med Evac Helis and a command post in the air (Rotary or fixed). 

Their base of Ops should never be known and should even be flown from Sindh and KPK into Baluchistan without using Samungli AFB even. The Baluch Govt and LEAs operating in Baluchistan should never know about whereabouts of this force. The force should be HQ'ed within Military cantonments and officers/troops should be inducted for Ops from different LCB/SSG/SSW/SSG(N) formations prior to 12 Hours before H-Hour. The Head of this force should answer only to PM, COAS/CAS/CNS. At any given time, 3 x platoons (90 troops) should always be prepared with in 12 hours notice with aviation assets (transport and Gunships). Ops completion time shouldn't be more than 60 minutes, including Exfil from the ground. Motto should be "Get in - Get out - Quick". A Reserve force of 2 x Platoons (60 troops) should always be on stand by - preferably in the air during the 1 hour Ops. This force should be dropped on designated smuggler routes without knowledge of local Police and local LEAs to ambush and take out "smugglers" who enter Pakistan from Iran and Afghanistan.

This model should expose traitors within ranks and corrupt officials who support them.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

Signalian said:


> There has to be a force raised which doesn't liaison with Baluchistan Police/Constabulary, Baluchistan FC, Levies, Khasadars and even with FIA and other Civilian intel wings like IB as well as Government Provincial Staff. There are traitors and local sympathizers with in all the above mentioned ranks.
> 
> The head of this force should be able to gather intel from all sources - IB, FIA, ISI, MI, CMI and other intel wings, confirm through own intel wing and then direct action using his own troops at his own accord with a timing and place of his department's own choosing. The force should be inserted through HALO drops and extracted through transport helis. Ground support would be non existent expect Operatives on the ground taking part in Ops. CAS through helis for precision hits should always be there and PAF on stand by if "broken arrow" is required. However, Only Army should be called for Ground support - if Ops goes terribly wrong. Transport helis should also have contingent of Med Evac Helis and a command post in the air (Rotary or fixed).
> 
> Their base of Ops should never be known and should even be flown from Sindh and KPK into Baluchistan without using Samungli AFB even. The Baluch Govt and LEAs operating in Baluchistan should never know about whereabouts of this force. The force should be HQ'ed within Military cantonments and officers/troops should be inducted for Ops from different LCB/SSG/SSW/SSG(N) formations prior to 12 Hours before H-Hour. The Head of this force should answer only to PM, COAS/CAS/CNS. At any given time, 3 x platoons (90 troops) should always be prepared with in 12 hours notice with aviation assets (transport and Gunships). Ops completion time shouldn't be more than 60 minutes, including Exfil from the ground. Motto should be "Get in - Get out - Quick". A Reserve force of 2 x Platoons (60 troops) should always be on stand by - preferably in the air during the 1 hour Ops. This force should be dropped on designated smuggler routes without knowledge of local Police and local LEAs to ambush and take out "smugglers" who enter Pakistan from Iran and Afghanistan.
> 
> This model should expose traitors within ranks and corrupt officials who support them.


A good proposal but is that SMART or do-able ? I agree that we have lost all lot of good men due to comprised intelligence, many boys have walked right into the trap, be it Military, F.C or Intel teams. 

There is still lack of coordination among all departments, we will have MI doing one thing & ISI doing another. Even with-in MI we will have one Survey group doing their work and not be aware that SB is running it's own affairs in the area....
Your proposal is almost complete, only thing missing from it are the Case Officers, we need to bring in dedicated Analysts, Case Officers & Handlers who will be embedded with the Special Mission Units for Operational Planning.

'Shooters' are of no use if they don't know where to hit the enemy hard, thats where the SIGINT & HUMINT specialists come in on the screen...
@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

Signalian said:


> There has to be a force raised which doesn't liaison with Baluchistan Police/Constabulary, Baluchistan FC, Levies, Khasadars and even with FIA and other Civilian intel wings like IB as well as Government Provincial Staff. There are traitors and local sympathizers with in all the above mentioned ranks.
> 
> The head of this force should be able to gather intel from all sources - IB, FIA, ISI, MI, CMI and other intel wings, confirm through own intel wing and then direct action using his own troops at his own accord with a timing and place of his department's own choosing. The force should be inserted through HALO drops and extracted through transport helis. Ground support would be non existent expect Operatives on the ground taking part in Ops. CAS through helis for precision hits should always be there and PAF on stand by if "broken arrow" is required. However, Only Army should be called for Ground support - if Ops goes terribly wrong. Transport helis should also have contingent of Med Evac Helis and a command post in the air (Rotary or fixed).
> 
> Their base of Ops should never be known and should even be flown from Sindh and KPK into Baluchistan without using Samungli AFB even. The Baluch Govt and LEAs operating in Baluchistan should never know about whereabouts of this force. The force should be HQ'ed within Military cantonments and officers/troops should be inducted for Ops from different LCB/SSG/SSW/SSG(N) formations prior to 12 Hours before H-Hour. The Head of this force should answer only to PM, COAS/CAS/CNS. At any given time, 3 x platoons (90 troops) should always be prepared with in 12 hours notice with aviation assets (transport and Gunships). Ops completion time shouldn't be more than 60 minutes, including Exfil from the ground. Motto should be "Get in - Get out - Quick". A Reserve force of 2 x Platoons (60 troops) should always be on stand by - preferably in the air during the 1 hour Ops. This force should be dropped on designated smuggler routes without knowledge of local Police and local LEAs to ambush and take out "smugglers" who enter Pakistan from Iran and Afghanistan.
> 
> This model should expose traitors within ranks and corrupt officials who support them.


something like jsoc?


----------



## Rafeh

We can set up our own fake insurgency in Balochistan. we can “fake attacks on Pakistan military” and have “ fake deaths” occurring due to this “newly formed” and very aggressive insurgent organization. Then gradually network them with the “real” insurgents” and instead of arresting individual foot soldiers, map their network, *find moles*, get other details and when time is right, get them all. I won’t go into more details, but we can “become” temporally that party which these insurgent ultimately trust and connect with. Take their “form” to hunt them down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

S.Y.A said:


> something like jsoc?


Kind of JSOC but with added element of Intelligence gathering operations.....JSOC pulls Tier 1 forces from all Armed Forces and including USSOCOM .... apart from having ISA theres no dedicated unit among the command for Intelligence gathering, Analyzing and Case Officers.

Even in Iraq and Afghanistan, what's known to public is that CIA Paramilitary unit would be attached to JSOC elements for Intelligence affairs this included case officers and handlers, they were the ones running developing a mole and asset among the enemy ranks.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Taken from this thread
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/balochistan-terrorism-watch.658751/#post-12213764
Does anyone has exact casualty report? BLF claims cant be trusted.
We have seen again and again this pattern of ambush where our jawans get exactly pinned down and before they can understand what is happening the game is over. Same happened in the recent attack in Mand. Beside getting APC what others steps can be taken to give our jawans more time to get an understanding of situation and retaliate. APC or IFV is best in the situation but considering the vastness of balochistan its not possible to move everyone in APC. Secondly is someone leaking the troop movement information to these insurgents or they are carrying out operations based on their own observations?


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

The FC guy was desperately looking for miscreants to retaliate but couldnt get a chance. Its really heart breaking to watch we should at least give them a fighting chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meliodas

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Yes, it's true.


Maps don't work this way.



Ahmad Saleem said:


> Taken from this thread
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/balochistan-terrorism-watch.658751/#post-12213764
> Does anyone has exact casualty report? BLF claims cant be trusted.
> We have seen again and again this pattern of ambush where our jawans get exactly pinned down and before they can understand what is happening the game is over. Same happened in the recent attack in Mand. Beside getting APC what others steps can be taken to give our jawans more time to get an understanding of situation and retaliate. APC or IFV is best in the situation but considering the vastness of balochistan its not possible to move everyone in APC. Secondly is someone leaking the troop movement information to these insurgents or they are carrying out operations based on their own observations?


The response from soldiers in this video is quite confusing, as they decided to stall rather then push away. I fail to understand why they stopped and thought they could take on snipers with aks.


----------



## Inception-06

Signalian said:


> There has to be a force raised which doesn't liaison with Baluchistan Police/Constabulary, Baluchistan FC, Levies, Khasadars and even with FIA and other Civilian intel wings like IB as well as Government Provincial Staff. There are traitors and local sympathizers with in all the above mentioned ranks.
> 
> The head of this force should be able to gather intel from all sources - IB, FIA, ISI, MI, CMI and other intel wings, confirm through own intel wing and then direct action using his own troops at his own accord with a timing and place of his department's own choosing. The force should be inserted through HALO drops and extracted through transport helis. Ground support would be non existent expect Operatives on the ground taking part in Ops. CAS through helis for precision hits should always be there and PAF on stand by if "broken arrow" is required. However, Only Army should be called for Ground support - if Ops goes terribly wrong. Transport helis should also have contingent of Med Evac Helis and a command post in the air (Rotary or fixed).
> 
> Their base of Ops should never be known and should even be flown from Sindh and KPK into Baluchistan without using Samungli AFB even. The Baluch Govt and LEAs operating in Baluchistan should never know about whereabouts of this force. The force should be HQ'ed within Military cantonments and officers/troops should be inducted for Ops from different LCB/SSG/SSW/SSG(N) formations prior to 12 Hours before H-Hour. The Head of this force should answer only to PM, COAS/CAS/CNS. At any given time, 3 x platoons (90 troops) should always be prepared with in 12 hours notice with aviation assets (transport and Gunships). Ops completion time shouldn't be more than 60 minutes, including Exfil from the ground. Motto should be "Get in - Get out - Quick". A Reserve force of 2 x Platoons (60 troops) should always be on stand by - preferably in the air during the 1 hour Ops. This force should be dropped on designated smuggler routes without knowledge of local Police and local LEAs to ambush and take out "smugglers" who enter Pakistan from Iran and Afghanistan.
> 
> This model should expose traitors within ranks and corrupt officials who support them.



Long-range patrols by foot and supported by Tanks, and 24 hours call option of air force support, it's like Vietnam!


----------



## Old School

In order to fix the security situation in Baluchistan and elsewhere in Pakistan, we have to fix *Karachi* which is the *ideological epicenter* of all sorts of security threats since 1947. I strongly recommend bringing Karachi under direct federal authority as the first step. Karachi has gone rogue long ago and there was little done to fix the fundamental issues.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ahmad Saleem said:


> Taken from this thread
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/balochistan-terrorism-watch.658751/#post-12213764
> Does anyone has exact casualty report? BLF claims cant be trusted.
> We have seen again and again this pattern of ambush where our jawans get exactly pinned down and before they can understand what is happening the game is over. Same happened in the recent attack in Mand. Beside getting APC what others steps can be taken to give our jawans more time to get an understanding of situation and retaliate. APC or IFV is best in the situation but considering the vastness of balochistan its not possible to move everyone in APC. Secondly is someone leaking the troop movement information to these insurgents or they are carrying out operations based on their own observations?



I just got this video verified. Its 3 yr old, the officer was injured. Seems like BRAS is resorting to propaganda as well by uploading old videos with new dates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cuirassier

They did kill 2 FC troopers and injure an officer in the 26 March attack though.


PanzerKiel said:


> I just got this video verified. Its 3 yr old, the officer was injured. Seems like BRAS is resorting to propaganda as well by uploading old videos with new dates.


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> I just got this video verified. Its 3 yr old, the officer was injured. Seems like BRAS is resorting to propaganda as well by uploading old videos with new dates.


May be you are confusing it with some other video sir, Vehicle in Vid was launched in Pakistan recently & procured by Military I believe in 2018?
We had the attack verified



Ahmad Saleem said:


> Taken from this thread
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/balochistan-terrorism-watch.658751/#post-12213764
> Does anyone has exact casualty report? BLF claims cant be trusted.


We have the details, but all that is withheld /redacted ....Purpose of these Daily SITREPs is not about causality count but maintaining a record of incidents & analysis by third party as well as our *Visitors / Guests*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> May be you are confusing it with some other video sir, Vehicle in Vid was launched in Pakistan recently & procured by Military I believe in 2018?
> We had the attack verified



Bhai, the officer who was injured (he still cant walk, treatment in progress) verified it. Rest i leave it to you. But then, lets accept that propaganda ought to be there from BRAS side. We, as intelligent humans, shouldnt believe whatever they say. I am, at the moment, not much far away from the place where this event allegedly occurred. But i didnt get a whiff of such a thing.

Lets move on then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> Bhai, the officer who was injured (he still cant walk, treatment in progress) verified it. Rest i leave it to you. But then, lets accept that propaganda ought to be there from BRAS side. We, as intelligent humans, shouldnt believe whatever they say. I am, at the moment, not much far away from the place where this event allegedly occurred. But i didnt get a whiff of such a thing.
> 
> Lets move on then.


Sir, am not saying take the words of a militant group nor did i say that all the details we have on record are from *BLF* statement. If you like I can provide the Unit , name(s) of the Personnel martyed & Officer injured for verification.
It will also ensure that both of us are talking about same incident.
Also I would just like to mention that anything you find with *PDF logo or OSINT *tag is verified information.
Otherwise I have 10 more statements from Terrorist handles but they are not verified

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Sir, am not saying take the words of a militant group nor did i say that all the details we have on record are from *BLF* statement. If you like I can provide the Unit , name(s) of the Personnel martyed & Officer injured for verification.
> It will also ensure that both of us are talking about same incident.
> Also I would just like to mention that anything you find with *PDF logo or OSINT *tag is verified information.
> Otherwise I have 10 more statements from Terrorist handles but they are not verified



No problem then. Apologies for my interference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> No problem then. Apologies for my interference.


Pls chk ur pm


----------



## Cuirassier

One thing is for sure that Pak Mil does not give many statements on Baloch militant deaths - seen a lot of statements by their media wing about the cas inflicted on them, but it's strange that there are no corresponding claims by our officials. It's a dirty war indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

TF141 said:


> One thing is for sure that Pak Mil does not give many statements on Baloch militant deaths - seen a lot of statements by their media wing about the cas inflicted on them, but it's strange that there are no corresponding claims by our officials. It's a dirty war indeed.


when did they they release any info about damage inflicted by CAS? please share those


----------



## Cuirassier

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> when did they they release any info about damage inflicted by CAS? please share those


cas as in casualty, not close air support.


----------



## Amaa'n

TF141 said:


> cas as in casualty, not close air support.


Ops!!! how silly of me


----------



## Amaa'n

Hachiman said:


> I think BLA and UBA are separate entities in name only. UBA said it was a joint operation with BLA.


we continue here for discussion....

actually the incident you are referring to is not this one, joint op was different attack i i believe in feb or jan....i have it in my Incident tracker.
*Edit:* OK!! there has been another attack yesterday (or as being claimed) ..this was a Joint Op of both groups too....2nd such attack where UBA & BLA were together.


UBA & BLA are not same, BLA commanders in field feel betrayed by UBA as Mehran Marri stole their funds and weapons....if you read my OSINT thread on Imploding lines b/w baloch terrorist groups you will understand the situation.....

the reason UBA and BLA did joint op is because this was BLA - Bashir Zeb faction. Bashir's membership along with other commanders in his group stands suspended with BLA Central.....BLA Central is under leadership of Hyrbaryar Marri.

i believe that sardars have been sidelined and RAW is dealing with the groups directly via NDS handlers now....that is why we see many of BLA / BRA/ LeB men getting toasted in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armchair

France: 543,940 square kilometers 
Balochistan: 347,190 square kilometers

This figure for France above does not include its foreign territories outside of Europe. 

Size of Pakistan: 881,913 km2

By the way, the maps you studied in school and available today do not show square area of a country. They are navigation maps that enlarge northern and southern hemisphere countries while making countries closer to the equator look tiny as compared to their real size in square kilometers.


----------



## Cuirassier

In this year ethnic nationalist attacks have occured in 3 districts of Balochistan: 

Turbat (Kech)
Awaran
Washuk

Kech and Washuk border Iran - Awaran borders Kech. Plus the area is in close proximity to Gwadar and the route. Hints on foreign assistance from cross-border to fuel the insurgency and hamper the CPEC project.


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> Source please?


We continue here sir, the other thread is for SITREP only....
as far as source is concerned then I assure you that the news is verified one.Please do not ask for the names of 'Shooters' to authenticate the hit


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> We continue here sir, the other thread is for SITREP only....
> as far as source is concerned then I assure you that the news is verified one.Please do not ask for the names of 'Shooters' to authenticate the hit


Oh ho, identity of the shooters is not the problem. Just wanted to know if it is on the media somewhere or not.


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> Oh ho, identity of the shooters is not the problem. Just wanted to know if it is on the media somewhere or not.


Nope, it's not in the mainstream media, that is why PDF & OSINT tag is their......
PDF exclusive


----------



## Metal 0-1

@Foxtrot Alpha So, according to your last posts US military(Now ANA) issued ARs and SAWs were found in Dara.


----------



## Amaa'n

Metal 0-1 said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha So, according to your last posts US military(Now ANA) issued ARs and SAWs were found in Dara.


Yep!!! not only found but were sold in Darra, this was towards the end of 2017, I was there with a friend, on the hunt for a AK74.....

don't be surprised, back in 2018 i picked up M4 barrel with Nato lot & cage number, BCG by FN and packing with Cage # ....i cannot share the pics here for PERSEC reasons...


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Yep!!! not only found but were sold in Darra, this was towards the end of 2017, I was there with a friend, on the hunt for a AK74.....
> 
> don't be surprised, back in 2018 i picked up M4 barrel with Nato lot & cage number, BCG by FN and packing with Cage # ....i cannot share the pics here for PERSEC reasons...


So how did you legalized it?


----------



## Metal 0-1

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Yep!!! not only found but were sold in Darra, this was towards the end of 2017, I was there with a friend, on the hunt for a AK74.....
> 
> don't be surprised, back in 2018 i picked up M4 barrel with Nato lot & cage number, BCG by FN and packing with Cage # ....i cannot share the pics here for PERSEC reasons...


I just read that Twitter guy article. Was surprised and not surprised. 
surprised in the sense of BLA and company using modern weapons with expensive optics and attachments and not surprised in the sense these were issued to ANA and can be bought in black markets in Afghanistan.


----------



## Amaa'n

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> So how did you legalized it?


legalize what?



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> So how did you legalized it?


if you meant my M4, then I got license for .223 & 5.45 NPB ....i can own both weapons in semi auto config....and it's not hard to convert full auto to semi....i converted my AK to Semi at home....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 630793
> 
> Update:
> 
> Trigger location was across the border in Iranian territory


Retaliation after handwara attack


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Baloch militants are now relying more over IED attacks instead of ambushes. Someone has helped them change their strategy and is providing them quality explosives. The question is who is behind it india or iran? and more important thing is what can we do ?


----------



## Cuirassier

7 FC troops including a JCO KIA today. 1-2 in NWA too. Not good - at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Cuirassier said:


> 7 FC troops including a JCO KIA today. 1-2 in NWA too. Not good - at all.


We are seeing a surge in balochistan because iran is not happy with fencing and india is going to have maximum gains before afghan deal comes into affect. Completing fencing should be a priority. However in waziristan the border is fenced and torkham is also closed so why we are again seeing a surge in attacks?


----------



## Cuirassier

Ahmad Saleem said:


> We are seeing a surge in balochistan because iran is not happy with fencing and india is going to have maximum gains before afghan deal comes into affect. Completing fencing should be a priority. However in waziristan the border is fenced and torkham is also closed so why we are again seeing a surge in attacks?


Can't say if the Waziristan border is fenced but the recent attacks are occuring pretty deep into hinterland. That suggests that these are localized militants who are hiding out in some pockets. IED attacks cannot happen without local facilitators btw. In short, it's frustrating as hell. But that is no surprise for students of history - Waziristan has always been hostile to outsiders. Locals see our boys as such and hence the PTM is strongest there. Wild West sh*tshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

*Long-term solution to Baluchistan Insurgency
*
The insurgency in Baluchistan is being flamed by India & Iran and needs a long-term solution. Following are my suggestions for solving this problem:

1. Administratively divide the province into smaller provinces. Mekran Coast is geographically, economically and ethnically different and should be a separate province. Rest of Baluchistan needs to be divided into 3 more pieces minimum. 

2. Establish mini-cities between:
a) Karachi - Khuzdar
b) Khairpur - Khuzdar
c) Khairpur - Sibi
d) DG Khan - Loralai
e) DI Khan - Loralai

3. Establish schools in every village, and upgrade schools, colleges and universities throughout

4. Invest in agriculture and other industries. There is scope for geo-engineering Baluchistan, given the water dynamics of the region. Studies have been done in the past by the Ministry of Agriculture and these need to be dusted off and looked into.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Changing the socio-economics, demographics, social structures and education levels over the longer term are vital. As mentioned earlier, "mini cities" could be a strategy to do this.

Consider a mini city with the following features:

1. Population capacity within city limits: 1000
2. Basic services available - school, technical college, small hospital, basic amenities, a small cinema, wedding hall, etc
3. This mini city is gated with 6 access points to serve the surrounding area. Over time, if the city expands, the expansion can be outside this core inner city.
4. Over time, the surrounding tribal populations will see the benefit of living in a city and slowly adapt to new socio-economic conditions. They will also learn to interact with other Pakistanis from outside their tribe, as this gated city will be a regular contact point for them to interact and normalize with others.

If you keep the cost of these small "mini cities" low, and you could build 100 of them, you would completely change the status of Baluchistan within 10 years. If such a city serves a community outside its gates of 10,000 people, 100 of them will reach 1,000,000 people who would have, in time, integrated with mainstream Pakistan.

If we take out the major cities and towns in Baluchistan currently, there is a disconnect with approximately 5 million Baluchis who are disconnected socially, economically and politically. Taking out 1 million from that equation would drastically improve the long-term security and social cohesion of Baluchis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caprxl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296410262283653122
Could it be that Ikram Ulla Tarabi, was allowed to leave Pakistan & lead directly to the other top leadership of Jamat ul Ahrar & Hizb ul Ahrar in Afghanistan ?

& now we will be seeing such news especially after Tarabi was reported to Combine TTP, Jamat & Hizb ul Ahrar in Afghanistan.


----------



## Sifar zero

Caprxl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296410262283653122
> Could it be that Ikram Ulla Tarabi, was allowed to leave Pakistan & lead directly to the other top leadership of Jamat ul Ahrar & Hizb ul Ahrar in Afghanistan ?
> 
> & now we will be seeing such news especially after Tarabi was reported to Combine TTP, Jamat & Hizb ul Ahrar in Afghanistan.


Sir read the name.


----------



## Caprxl

Sifar zero said:


> Sir read the name.



Brother mine, i know the one who went to hell is not Tarabi, but i did not say this in my post as well. What I was mentioning was that just after Tarabi went to Afghanistan & did his Meet up this news came.

Or if I am not getting your point, let me know.


----------



## Sifar zero

Caprxl said:


> Brother mine, i know the one who went to hell is not Tarabi, but i did not say this in my post as well. What I was mentioning was that just after Tarabi went to Afghanistan & did his Meet up this news came.
> 
> Or if I am not getting your point, let me know.


Oh ok.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298601154222448640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298603785158365190

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298609334033747975

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Ahmad Saleem said:


> Baloch militants are now relying more over IED attacks instead of ambushes. Someone has helped them change their strategy and is providing them quality explosives. The question is who is behind it india or iran? and more important thing is what can we do ?



Do the same in Kashmir --- oh wait, we are more focused on jingles and renaming streets.

A bully only stops when there is an (offensive) fear of consequences in his heart. Unless we raise the cost for the real puppeteers in Delhi, we can continue to expect this cycle.


----------



## Path-Finder

if this mofo haqqani is quacking then india has once again fed the swine to start yapping.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298667868616302593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298667871803863041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298667873905278977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298667876216459264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298667878389100546

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298667882608566280https://twitter.com/humelnadir/status/1298667884743467009?s=19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298370242771652610

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300472197492989953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300486820116000768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300440193720147968

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sifar zero

Where do they get there weapons?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298726840740315136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307228884082012164

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307193051681615872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306997804267700224

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Security forces conducted IBO on confirmation of presence of terrorists in Central Makran range in Awaran Distt, Balochistan.*



*Rawalpindi - September 19, 2020
No PR-179/2020-ISPR*



Security forces conducted IBO on confirmation of presence of terrorists in Central Makran range in Awaran Distt, Balochistan. 4 terrorists killed in exchange of fire. Terrorists hideout including logistic base destroyed while large cache of arms, ammunition and communication equipment recovered. multiple hideouts and administrative camps of terrorists have been destroyed.
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Security forces conducted IBO on terrorist hideout in Mazaband mountains, Kech, Balochistan.*



*Rawalpindi - September 29, 2020
No PR-188/2020-ISPR*



Security forces conducted IBO on terrorist hideout in Mazaband mountains, Kech, Balochistan. 2 Terrorists killed. These terrorists were involved in killing civilians, extortion and attack on security forces. A large cache of Arms and communication equipment recovered.
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311015452647272448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310914615539388418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310916862381887488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312716070504075264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

I have a video of MRAPS in use by army in Balochistan am I allowed to share it.It is enemy propaganda.


----------



## Metal 0-1

Sifar zero said:


> I have a video of MRAPS in use by army in Balochistan am I allowed to share it.It is enemy propaganda.


Don't share if they are Patrolling or they are at a sensitive location. If they are at a non sensitive base maybe you can. 

Don't give away OP-SEC.


----------



## Sifar zero

Metal 0-1 said:


> Don't share if they are Patrolling or they are at a sensitive location. If they are at a non sensitive base maybe you can.
> 
> Don't give away OP-SEC.


It is a video of a attack.


----------



## Metal 0-1

Sifar zero said:


> It is a video of a attack.


I remember that video. Its had been shared before.
Maybe it's a different video. Go ahead and share so I'll be able to tell you.


----------



## krash

Sifar zero said:


> I have a video of MRAPS in use by army in Balochistan am I allowed to share it.It is enemy propaganda.



Anti-Pakistan propaganda videos and other materials are not allowed on the forum for any reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Breaking News from ISPR ( confirmed )*

10 Terrorists killed in Awaran , Balochistan . when Security forces encircled the terrorists they opened fire on security forces during exchange of fire all the terrorists were killed , These Terrorists were involved in Martyring of Lance Naik Iqbal Shaheed . Huge cache of weapons and communication equipment were recovered from them 














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341394026478628866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341378164149407744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341385885611384833


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Huge cache of Arms & Explosives recovered by Balochistan Levies - 2021*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355493430005297152




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355404638737076225






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355411075269873665

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

5BLA terrorist killed

Terrorists identified as 1 Samiullah Pirkani 2 Jamil Ahmed Pirkani 3 Shah Nazar 4 Arif Marri 5 Yousaf Marri.

Recoveries include 3 Kalashnikov rifles 100 live rounds 10 KG explosive 3 detonators 2 explosive rods 2 hand grenades One remote control device and 13 battery cells.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

@Foxtrot Alpha bro looks like their preferred MO is sitting high and far on mountains and ambushing. Like how I like to play pubg. 

Do those vehicles have fire locating things that Army got after it learned such a thing exists post 2010 Waziristan campaign?

Also for Sindh I bet their is a lot of mess and warlords and zameendars who could become a big problem if we don't think about preempting them.

Chotu gang was a small time smuggler/gun runner and he was packing serious firepower even Anti Aircraft stuff. What do you say?

Am I discussing or this post okay?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

@Foxtrot Alpha bro is it possible to use them King Air ISR aircraft to check for seismic or maybe mount some sort of sonar equipment on them to check for movement deep within those mountains?? Geology ain't my strong suite.

It looks like a huge challenge to squeeze into these nooks and crannies where these cockroaches hide.


----------



## Amaa'n

Ahmet Pasha said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha bro is it possible to use them King Air ISR aircraft to check for seismic or maybe mount some sort of sonar equipment on them to check for movement deep within those mountains?? Geology ain't my strong suite.
> 
> It looks like a huge challenge to squeeze into these nooks and crannies where these cockroaches hide.


bhai we are not even geting drones in the air and you speak of A/C


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> bhai we are not even geting drones in the air and you speak of A/C


I think it's MoI. If you guys go under MoD things might improve marginally. Also I think if you merge into a Gendarmerie Command model. You'll have an easier time building fleets across all the 4 Provinces and across both Paramils.


Foxtrot Alpha said:


> bhai we are not even geting drones in the air and you speak of A/C


Nai wese idea bura nai hai yar. I know they mount sonar on boats to look for stuff under the sea and to map out the geology under all that water in seas, lakes, oceans etc.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404504049404231688



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403349826067218435



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404376881256878080



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403704366356381697



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404386707114541056

*Six ‘illegal’ schools sealed in Quetta*
Saleem ShahidPublished *June 13, 2021 *- Updated 2 days ago





The schools were located in Karani road and Hazara town areas, according to a senior official. — Photo by Ali Shah/File
QUETTA: Local authorities on Saturday sealed six Iran-funded and illegal schools in Quetta.
The schools, which were established without approval from the department concerned, were teaching Iranian curriculum to students.
Iranian curriculum is not recognised by any education board in Pakistan, officials said. As a result, the students of these schools have to go to Iran for further education.
“We have sealed six schools after completing our investigations. The schools were located in Karani road and Hazara town areas,” said Mohammad Zohaib-ul-Haq, a senior official of the Quetta administration.
Four more such schools were detected and an inquiry was under way against them, he said. “Investigations revealed that the schools were run by Iranian administrators and Iranian teachers,” he said, adding that the schools were established in 1991 under a Memorandum of Understanding signed between the provincial education department and the school administration.
The schools’ administrations did not renew the MoU during the last 30 years while the officials concerned of the education department did not fulfil their responsibility in this regard.
The director of Balochistan Education Foundation, Shabbir Ahmed, said that the officials of these schools had not applied for registration of their educational institutions. “Under Balochistan Private Educational Institute Registration and Registration Act, it is mandatory for schools to get themselves registered with the government department concerned,” he added.
_Published in Dawn, June 13th, 2021_











Six ‘illegal’ schools sealed in Quetta


The schools were teaching Iranian curriculum to students.



www.dawn.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Balochistan police take a digital leap*
D3Cs digitalised system will strengthen police command, help nab criminals
Mohammad Zafar *June 15, 2021*





*QUETTA:
A Data Command and Communication Centre (D3Cs) was inaugurated on Monday at the IG Police Office, Quetta to strengthen the police command and provide monitoring and connectivity across the province.
“The data of police has been linked to the D3Cs which is nearly 1,400 terabytes,” said Balochistan Home Minister Ziaullah Langau while addressing a joint press conference with Parliamentary Secretary Information Bushra Rind and provincial IG Police Tahir Rai.
Briefing about the system, the home minister said it would be easier to arrest criminals across the country with the help of digitalised data stored in the system.
“A record of 1.6 million criminals from the three provinces has been obtained to store in the system,” Langau said, adding the system had records of criminals and prisoners of all the districts of Balochistan which would help in controlling the entire province from the office of D3Cs.
He noted the system would revolutionise the working of the police as around 40,000 personnel had been digitised in the system. This would help in identifying the attendance of the officers and ghost employees, said the home minister.*
“The digitalisation will help in improving culture of police stations across the province as the First Information Report system along with all records of the stations have been computerized,” said Langau, adding the system would provide immediate information to the public.
The home minister said earlier, a character certificate was issued after three months but the digitalisation would help in completing the process within 72 hours of filing the application.
Langau apprised that an electronic receipt would be provided to a payee for timely addressing the grievances of the applicants, if the process wouldn’t complete within the stipulated time period.
“An emergency system has been introduced in all districts across the province through which it will be possible to complain directly to the inspector general of police on 1715,” said the home minister.
He also talked about cameras installed in police vehicles and uniforms of the officials, saying the authorities would use drone cameras to control the law and order situation in Balochistan.
The emergency system, he said, was not installed in various areas of the province during the survey because the Safe City Project was incomplete. These areas would be covered again through another survey, he added.
Through the digitalised system, the provincial government aimed to serve people by making the performance of the police as efficient as possible, the home minister said.
“This system will help the government and the department in formulating an effective anti-terrorism strategy to ensure peace in Balochistan,” Langau said, claiming that India was involved in attacks on Pakistani security forces and the neighbouring country was responsible for deteriorating law and order situation in the province.
He added that the police had seized a large number of non-customs paid vehicles, removed non-standard number plates and fined car and motorcycle owners.
“The law enforcement agencies have killed 14 terrorists during the period of two months, while the Frontier Corps have nabbed dozens of terrorists,” said the home minister, adding the officials had planned to launch large scale operations against the terrorists in the coming days.
_Published in The Express Tribune, June 15h, 2021._
​








Balochistan police take a digital leap | The Express Tribune


D3Cs digitalised system will strengthen police command, help nab criminals




tribune.com.pk








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402648415838814208



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402648429298438153



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402648444452454407

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Hey @Foxtrot Alpha did you know that BLA has fractured into two parts.
One which was under General Aslam Baloch and now its incumbent chief is Bashir Zeib.
And the other one's leader is unknown.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> Hey @Foxtrot Alpha did you know that BLA has fractured into two parts.
> One which was under General Aslam Baloch and now its incumbent chief is Bashir Zeib.
> And the other one's leader is unknown.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259191293097410561


----------



## Sifar zero

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259191293097410561


Do you know who commands the original BLA?


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> Do you know who commands the original BLA?


Hybaryar Marri..... they don't have a single field commander but a committee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Hybaryar Marri..... they don't have a single field commander but a committee


Hyrbiar is sitting in the UK they must have a field commander in Balochistan to coordinate attacks.And what about your research about these groups.


----------



## IndusWarrior

Well what about Allah Nazar's death news


----------



## Amaa'n

Huffal said:


> Hmmm... Why though?



We continue here as discussion is not allowed in that thread ...
it served a purpose, not the first time this thing has been done....it's done to shake up the bush and it worked....


----------



## Primus

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> We continue here as discussion is not allowed in that thread ...
> it served a purpose, not the first time this thing has been done....it's done to shake up the bush and it worked....


Ah right. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Of Balochistan

FC - Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndusWarrior

IndusWarrior said:


> Well what about Allah Nazar's death news


Nvm he's alive


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 soldier Martyred on Pakistan Iran border by terrorists firing - PTV News .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470600337111269384


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



*Follow PTV News on Instagram .*


----------



## Colonel_Hardstone

I was thinking about it this morning.

These young men are being shot like stray dogs and killed and the pictures are all over the Media. 

Why are they willing to die? 'Baloch Independence' isn't even a major cause with vast ground support.

What is motivating these people to attack hardened targets and be hunted down?


----------



## Thinker3

India is giving money to the leaders of BLA, BNA, BRAS leaders who in turn send these brainwahsed youth to do terrorism. Also India is funding the propaganda compaign inside Balochistan by which new recurits are added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuvarnaTeja

Colonel_Hardstone said:


> I was thinking about it this morning.
> 
> These young men are being shot like stray dogs and killed and the pictures are all over the Media.
> 
> Why are they willing to die? 'Baloch Independence' isn't even a major cause with vast ground support.
> 
> What is motivating these people to attack hardened targets and be hunted down?



Motivation is money. There is lot of money on the table to take.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Colonel_Hardstone said:


> I was thinking about it this morning.
> 
> These young men are being shot like stray dogs and killed and the pictures are all over the Media.
> 
> Why are they willing to die? 'Baloch Independence' isn't even a major cause with vast ground support.
> 
> What is motivating these people to attack hardened targets and be hunted down?



Money due to greed and delusionary thinking.


----------



## Colonel_Hardstone

When a stray dog is on the ground with multiple Bullet wounds, is money enough of a motivational factor for the next dog to join the cause when he is seeing the picture of his comrade?


----------



## Thinker3

Colonel_Hardstone said:


> When a stray dog is on the ground with multiple Bullet wounds, is money enough of a motivational factor for the next dog to join the cause when he is seeing the picture of his comrade?


The leaders take the money not those who are killed. Maybe they give a little amount to the family, but that is a big maybe.


----------



## Bleek

Colonel_Hardstone said:


> When a stray dog is on the ground with multiple Bullet wounds, is money enough of a motivational factor for the next dog to join the cause when he is seeing the picture of his comrade?


It depends on how they are structurally organised, these foot soldiers may not be doing it for money, maybe those that lead, control and recruit them have monetary incentives, but those that physically carry out attacks could be brainwashed in multiple ways, false ideas that they really are liberating their people and this is the Islamic thing to do. 

Hence they are willing to sacrifice their lives and seeing dead people motivates them. I doubt a suicide bom#er is doing it for money, he is either ideologically fuelled by the people in charge, or it's a choice he makes for money to be paid to his family, not him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peagle

Colonel_Hardstone said:


> I was thinking about it this morning.
> 
> These young men are being shot like stray dogs and killed and the pictures are all over the Media.
> 
> Why are they willing to die? 'Baloch Independence' isn't even a major cause with vast ground support.
> 
> What is motivating these people to attack hardened targets and be hunted down?



Baluchistan is a deeply tribal society, with strong tribal allegiances. It seems like a lot is going on, but it's just few tribes involved in this movement, what has made things difficult is the financial and material backing by foreign countries.

That has made things difficult, but nothing to worry about. Pakistan military does not want to go all out, because they are still our people and we cannot go about shooting blindly, you kill innocent citizens, and no-one wants that.

So, we have to pay a little price but this will be dealt with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

A basic dictum of COIN is to separate the insurgents from the civilian population. Drones alone are incapable of facilitating population-centric goals of COIN. Their use in ‘clearing’ operations produces negative effects including collateral damage and the militarization of local populations. This not only alienates populations but can fuel further insurgency. Drones have the ability to harass and harry insurgents seeking sanctuary in the area, temporarily denying them security and freedom to operate. It does not ‘deny sanctuary’ in the long-term to the insurgents, nor eliminate their presence. 

The operations in swat and FATA displaced civilians from the area and then Army went in to clear the area. Following are the lessons learnt and strategies implemented for success of COIN ops in previous ops.

-Take the heights rather than rely on traditional roads and direct approaches to towns and cities.
-Avoid collateral damage.
-Let the insurgents collect in one place and isolate and take them out. 
-Use multiple thrust lines. 
-Troop ratio should not be bare minimum but as much as you can afford.
-Use the local people as your front line to be able to separate “black” (bad guys) from “white”; isolate, weaken, and then take the insurgents.
- Public support is paramount.
- Avoid disconnect between the federal and provincial governments on approaching the insurgency.
- Use Quick Impact Projects to win over local population; governance issues are best tackled by good governance, not force. 
- Build local social structures.
- Political follow-up is critical once the army succeeds in clearing an area.
- A national effort is needed to fight militancy, not tactical military operations.

Yet to be seen if these steps are viable in baluchistan or PA thinks COIN Ops is just LIC while major conflict is with India.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550162631486574598


----------



## Signalian

Looks like IBOs conducted in Baluchistan are mostly undertaken by CTD, FC and Levies. 
Army is active in FATA.


----------



## Signalian

@Areesh and the rest of the PDF's MRAP Brigade,

111 civilians have sadly passed away due to rains. I understand that soldiers lives are important but aren't civilians lives important too. No out roar ?









Death toll from Balochistan downpours mounts to 111


QUETTA: The recent spell of monsoon rains, which started on June 1, has wreaked havoc in Balochistan, killing over 100 people so far and pounding most parts of the province. In a press conference,...




www.thenews.com.pk


----------



## SQ8

Signalian said:


> A basic dictum of COIN is to separate the insurgents from the civilian population. Drones alone are incapable of facilitating population-centric goals of COIN. Their use in ‘clearing’ operations produces negative effects including collateral damage and the militarization of local populations. This not only alienates populations but can fuel further insurgency. Drones have the ability to harass and harry insurgents seeking sanctuary in the area, temporarily denying them security and freedom to operate. It does not ‘deny sanctuary’ in the long-term to the insurgents, nor eliminate their presence.
> 
> The operations in swat and FATA displaced civilians from the area and then Army went in to clear the area. Following are the lessons learnt and strategies implemented for success of COIN ops in previous ops.
> 
> -Take the heights rather than rely on traditional roads and direct approaches to towns and cities.
> -Avoid collateral damage.
> -Let the insurgents collect in one place and isolate and take them out.
> -Use multiple thrust lines.
> -Troop ratio should not be bare minimum but as much as you can afford.
> -Use the local people as your front line to be able to separate “black” (bad guys) from “white”; isolate, weaken, and then take the insurgents.
> - Public support is paramount.
> - Avoid disconnect between the federal and provincial governments on approaching the insurgency.
> - Use Quick Impact Projects to win over local population; governance issues are best tackled by good governance, not force.
> - Build local social structures.
> - Political follow-up is critical once the army succeeds in clearing an area.
> - A national effort is needed to fight militancy, not tactical military operations.
> 
> Yet to be seen if these steps are viable in baluchistan or *PA thinks COIN Ops* is just LIC while major conflict is with India.



The evolution from Bajaur 2007 to Today is quite a bit and a lot of different tactics have been evolved. However, one key difference is that Balochistan is still under a hodgepodge of political tussles between MoI, Army and Government of Balochistan. 

There seems to be total lack of coordination beyond Army-ISI and the synergy with FC in FATA is nowhere to be seen.

The mandate that the military enjoyed in FATA post APS 2014 doesn’t exist in Balochistan but neither did the sensitivities of a nationalist insurgency vs the terrorist narrative those ops had. 

After the Akbar Bugti fiasco no one really wants to go surgical on Balochistan and do a combined military-social-political operation to clean things up because the “image” gain is negligible but the fallout from any mistakes or hurdles is a lot.


----------



## FuturePAF

Signalian said:


> @Areesh and the rest of the PDF's MRAP Brigade,
> 
> 111 civilians have sadly passed away due to rains. I understand that soldiers lives are important but aren't civilians lives important too. No out roar ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death toll from Balochistan downpours mounts to 111
> 
> 
> QUETTA: The recent spell of monsoon rains, which started on June 1, has wreaked havoc in Balochistan, killing over 100 people so far and pounding most parts of the province. In a press conference,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk


They are, why would you think we would think otherwise. Many of us on PDF advocated a few years of over investing (in proportion to their population) in Baluchistan to bring their infrastructure up to the national standard to provide equal services regardless of where a citizen is living. It would also be a way to do COIN in a long lasting manner. But this is not to say the FC and Army don’t need MRAPs. There are places and projects that need significant protection, such as the Chinese engineers that were killed working on a CPEC project.

“Guns and Butter” as it were. We need stability to grow the pie and catch-up in providing equal services nationwide.


----------



## FuturePAF

SQ8 said:


> The evolution from Bajaur 2007 to Today is quite a bit and a lot of different tactics have been evolved. However, one key difference is that Balochistan is still under a hodgepodge of political tussles between MoI, Army and Government of Balochistan.
> 
> There seems to be total lack of coordination beyond Army-ISI and the synergy with FC in FATA is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> The mandate that the military enjoyed in FATA post APS 2014 doesn’t exist in Balochistan but neither did the sensitivities of a nationalist insurgency vs the terrorist narrative those ops had.
> 
> After the Akbar Bugti fiasco no one really wants to go surgical on Balochistan and do a combined military-social-political operation to clean things up because the “image” gain is negligible but the fallout from any mistakes or hurdles is a lot.


Perhaps a shift to more robust Gendarmerie, like the Turkish model. A police force with more robust capabilities but still just law enforcement enforce a singular national law. A force with the capability to do more intelligence/surveillance so they can arrest suspects at more opportune moments, where the risk of armed combat is less likely.


----------



## Signalian

SQ8 said:


> The evolution from Bajaur 2007 to Today is quite a bit and a lot of different tactics have been evolved. However, one key difference is that Balochistan is still under a hodgepodge of political tussles between MoI, Army and Government of Balochistan.
> 
> There seems to be total lack of coordination beyond Army-ISI and the synergy with FC in FATA is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> The mandate that the military enjoyed in FATA post APS 2014 doesn’t exist in Balochistan but neither did the sensitivities of a nationalist insurgency vs the terrorist narrative those ops had.
> 
> After the Akbar Bugti fiasco no one really wants to go surgical on Balochistan and do a combined military-social-political operation to clean things up because the “image” gain is negligible but the fallout from any mistakes or hurdles is a lot.





FuturePAF said:


> They are, why would you think we would think otherwise. Many of us on PDF advocated a few years of over investing (in proportion to their population) in Baluchistan to bring their infrastructure up to the national standard to provide equal services regardless of where a citizen is living. It would also be a way to do COIN in a long lasting manner. But this is not to say the FC and Army don’t need MRAPs. There are places and projects that need significant protection, such as the Chinese engineers that were killed working on a CPEC project.
> 
> “Guns and Butter” as it were. We need stability to grow the pie and catch-up in providing equal services nationwide.



My observation is that regular formations of Army are not taking part in Balochistan COIN, I could be wrong. CTD is formed of police personnel trained by SSG who are taking part in IBOs supplemented by FC and Levies. I expected 33 and 41 IDs along with 44 LID (preferably) to take part openly against united Baloch Liberation Fronts formed up of many factions. Recently, SSG arrived when Army's own officer was abducted. Secondly, The acquisition of weapons by Army are for conventional warfare such as Artillery (SH-1 and M-109s) Air Defense (HQ-9) and Armor (VT-4), along with UCAVs (TB-2) and testing different missiles. One can argue that about UCAVs since CIA used them against targets in Afghanistan and Pakistan yet it seems that UCAVs are used by Army in limited operations against terrorists. It seems that Z-10 are a counter to AH-64 rather than Ops for a COIN war replacing AH-1s, or that Z-10 will be used in theaters where Regular Army formations are deployed, not where FC or Levies are taking part in operations.

This means that MOI has to take own steps to acquire MRAPs, gunships (converted transport or older AH-1s), and UAVs. The use of T-59s by FC and 25-pounders is still not clear. Are they are deployed on border posts to provide back up in firepower across durand line and that their appearance in COIN war will provide a negative effect on local population. This is why MOI should step up on its own to fund its own forces and operations. Otherwise from a Joint command center with Corps HQ in Quetta to launch UAV support and SSG Ops rather than Army keeping TB-2s in hangars till something with India comes up or an Ops into Afghanistan. 

Boils down again to formations under MOI plus maybe support from SSG and LCB, for a COIN Ops in Baluchistan. Another part of the Ops are the intel formations, the ones without uniform. How autonomous are the intel formations under MOI (IB, FIA, NID etc) and how much involvement/support is there by the military intel setup (ISI, MI, AI, NI, CMI, FIU etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sayfullah

The best approach for Balochistan would be eliminating mid and high level commanders in terrorist groups and exploiting all fault lines in their loose alliance to make them fight each other. Intel agencies should hunt down terrorists with direct connections to foreign agencies so isolate the terrorist groups while hunting down the commanders who are on good terms with other groups and covertly support commanders who hate other terrorist groups. 
Best way to end this war and make it look like a bad and useless war in the eyes of the local population is by making these terrorist groups fight and kill each other like dogs. Maybe start some ttp vs baloch groups fighting to break their love for each other. Maybe divide the commie groups by making the religious terrorists fight the commies. 
Local Baloch have a negative view on LEA’s. FC especially isn’t seen well in the eyes of locals. A army operation will just generate more hate and more sympathy for terrorists and give more propaganda opportunities to them. Even killing foot soldiers will lead to more families wanting vengeance. Best way would be make these guys fight each other to destroy the public support they have than army goes in and clears the mess so they have all the local sympathy.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Bangulzai debunks propaganda over missing persons killing in Ziarat*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553040553742327810


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553040417205243904


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553039719835074565



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552965465865179136




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552940480006086662




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553267335284535296


----------



## Signalian

Sayfullah said:


> The best approach for Balochistan would be eliminating mid and high level commanders in terrorist groups and exploiting all fault lines in their loose alliance to make them fight each other. Intel agencies should hunt down terrorists with direct connections to foreign agencies so isolate the terrorist groups while hunting down the commanders who are on good terms with other groups and covertly support commanders who hate other terrorist groups.
> Best way to end this war and make it look like a bad and useless war in the eyes of the local population is by making these terrorist groups fight and kill each other like dogs. Maybe start some ttp vs baloch groups fighting to break their love for each other. Maybe divide the commie groups by making the religious terrorists fight the commies.
> Local Baloch have a negative view on LEA’s. FC especially isn’t seen well in the eyes of locals. A army operation will just generate more hate and more sympathy for terrorists and give more propaganda opportunities to them. Even killing foot soldiers will lead to more families wanting vengeance. Best way would be make these guys fight each other to destroy the public support they have than army goes in and clears the mess so they have all the local sympathy.


Been telling from start, there are traitors and criminals with in. Army is quick to apprehend its own, its the Civilian Government that is the most worrying.

Those sentenced by Army so far:
1. 1 x Lt General leading FC
2. 2 x Maj General from FC
3. 3 x Brigadiers from FC

The ones sentenced by court are:
1. Finance secretary Baluchistan
2. Multiple Police officers (especially those involved in smuggling oil from Iran)

The last cadre is the lower ranks of FC, Police, FCn, and Levies having links with separation groups along with clerks, technicians, contractors from Government departments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Terrorist outfit UBA Commander killed with 2 fellow terrorists in Dargas area of Iran by unknowns | Aug 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560593572742991872



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560490831920103424




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560552215793881089





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560555952516071426


----------



## Signalian

@PanzerKiel 

Your analysis of above picture in terms of :
1. Anti ambush movement
2. Convoy security
3. IED threat


----------



## Signalian

Signalian said:


> View attachment 873015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PanzerKiel
> 
> Your analysis of above picture in terms of :
> 1. Anti ambush movement
> 2. Convoy security
> 3. IED threat


I think its easy to strike this convoy using cover of mountains by BLA. 1 IED to stop the convoy, then empty the magazines and flee in mountains. That Tundra or LC might be up-armored.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Multiple sources have confirmed that BNA chief Gulzar Imam was arrested in "Balkan region" & has been repatriated to Pakistan.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570099283210416129


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570114738561990661



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570371104581251072



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571505648805847046


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571505688962109447

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

3 terrorists killed in operations - Sep 2022​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573580259148140544


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573230118029369345


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572850301798961153


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572864661787140097


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

4x Terrorists killed during IBO conducted by CTD Balochistan | Sep 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574673599612555265


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574614175678332929


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574659859617746944


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574659877313601536


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574659892614504449


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574721982918115328


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

4x Terrorists killed during IBO conducted by CTD Balochistan | Oct 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576448070803460097


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576444505062277120


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576471794843721729


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576473538751791105


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Sayfullah said:


> The best approach for Balochistan would be eliminating mid and high level commanders in terrorist groups and exploiting all fault lines in their loose alliance to make them fight each other. Intel agencies should hunt down terrorists with direct connections to foreign agencies so isolate the terrorist groups while hunting down the commanders who are on good terms with other groups and covertly support commanders who hate other terrorist groups.
> Best way to end this war and make it look like a bad and useless war in the eyes of the local population is by making these terrorist groups fight and kill each other like dogs. Maybe start some ttp vs baloch groups fighting to break their love for each other. Maybe divide the commie groups by making the religious terrorists fight the commies.
> Local Baloch have a negative view on LEA’s. FC especially isn’t seen well in the eyes of locals. A army operation will just generate more hate and more sympathy for terrorists and give more propaganda opportunities to them. Even killing foot soldiers will lead to more families wanting vengeance. Best way would be make these guys fight each other to destroy the public support they have than army goes in and clears the mess so they have all the local sympathy.





FuturePAF said:


> Perhaps a shift to more robust Gendarmerie, like the Turkish model. A police force with more robust capabilities but still just law enforcement enforce a singular national law. A force with the capability to do more intelligence/surveillance so they can arrest suspects at more opportune moments, where the risk of armed combat is less likely.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577893076277903360


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

9 Terrorists killed in 2 diff Operations in Balochistan , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581848882677706753



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581690146470391809



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581694157810151424


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582362951230423040


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582270585694191616


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582256605256482821


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585235801910411265


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Terrorist who martyred the former CJ Balochistan High Court arrested - Oct 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586271600701509632



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586289917109600257



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586267194383822850



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586332797114863616


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586265460865368065









Ex-BHC CJ Noor Meskanzai’s murder suspect arrested | The Express Tribune


The prime suspect of former Balochistan High Court (BHC) chief justice Muhammad Noor Meskanzai’s assassination was arrested




tribune.com.pk


----------



## Sifar zero

Op in progress to free two of our guys captured by BLA.
Till now 4 terrorists have been killed and 2 soldiers martyred.
Pray the operation succeeds.
@Primus @fatman17

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## newb3e

if only balochistan was not full of resources wardi mafia wont be unleashing their minions on people and fighting this fake war to occupy land! 

bastards!


----------



## hussain0216

newb3e said:


> if only balochistan was not full of resources wardi mafia wont be unleashing their minions on people and fighting this fake war to occupy land!
> 
> bastards!



Are you retarded?

It's the responsibility of our forces to secure our state and stamp it's authority and sovereignty over our land

Any terrorist, separatist or enemy of Pakistan should be killed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> Op in progress to free two of our guys captured by BLA.
> Till now 4 terrorists have been killed and 2 soldiers martyred.
> Pray the operation succeeds.
> @Primus @fatman17


InshAllah



Sifar zero said:


> Op in progress to free two of our guys captured by BLA.
> Till now 4 terrorists have been killed and 2 soldiers martyred.
> Pray the operation succeeds.
> @Primus @fatman17




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587109833379090432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587114854049107969


----------



## newb3e

hussain0216 said:


> Are you retarded?
> 
> It's the responsibility of our forces to secure our state and stamp it's authority and sovereignty over our land
> 
> Any terrorist, separatist or enemy of Pakistan should be killed


this is all bs they have been selling us!


----------



## Bleek

newb3e said:


> this is all bs they have been selling us!


Go live in Balochistan for a couple months and get back to us on the ground realities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Sifar zero said:


> Agaya youthiya cancer bs pehlanay.


lols 

so before launch of dha city and bahria town in karchi Sora goth the starting point of highway was no go are and families were scared to go to highway so there ws no chance a huge housing scheme would succeed in that area and miraculously the area was cleared of "terrorists" and dha city was launched!

so the plan for launch this qabza mafia scheme wasnt made in one day they have been "buying" land in that area since musharaf time! 

so jahan paisa nazar aye ga wahan terrorist hoga aur jab terrorist hoga toh chouni hoge aur chouni hoge toh zameen dha ki hoge! 


sab manjan hain boss!


----------



## Sifar zero

newb3e said:


> lols
> 
> so before launch of dha city and bahria town in karchi Sora goth the starting point of highway was no go are and families were scared to go to highway so there ws no chance a huge housing scheme would succeed in that area and miraculously the area was cleared of "terrorists" and dha city was launched!
> 
> so the plan for launch this qabza mafia scheme wasnt made in one day they have been "buying" land in that area since musharaf time!
> 
> so jahan paisa nazar aye ga wahan terrorist hoga aur jab terrorist hoga toh chouni hoge aur chouni hoge toh zameen dha ki hoge!
> 
> 
> sab manjan hain boss!


abay ja farigh insan nokri dhoondh pora din pti pti karnay say ghar nahi chalta.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587519290332401667

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CTD conducted an IBO and successfully arrested 2x most wanted terrorists **- Nov 2022* .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588555748627296256


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588557085553623041



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588554968927436800


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CTD conducted an IBO and successfully arrested 6x most wanted terrorists - Nov 2022* .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590413478267097088



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590023743950446592



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590022580294938624



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590175643127676928


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 Terrorists killed by security forces during IBO in Balochistan - Nov 2022 .​
*Two terrorists killed during IBO in Balochistan: ISPR*

*November 18, 2022*





(File Photo)
In Balochistan, two terrorists were killed by the security forces during Intelligence Based Operation in general area Balor, Hoshab.
According to the ISPR, the IBO was initiated to clear a hideout of terrorists, linked with firing incidents on security forces and civilians besides planting of improvised explosive devices on M-8 in Hoshab.
During ensuing heavy exchange of fire, both the terrorists were killed, while a cache of arms and ammunition including Improvised Explosive Devices has been recovered.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593652365231538183



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593657294096670722









Two terrorists killed in Hoshab IBO: ISPR


Pakistan Army killed two terrorists during an intelligence-based operation (IBO) in Balochistan’s Hoshab area, the...



www.brecorder.com








9 Terrorists killed & 3 wounded terrorists arrested by security forces during IBO in Balochistan - Nov 2022​
Security forces kill nine terrorists during IBO in Balochistan

*November 26, 2022*




(File Photo)
Security forces killed nine terrorists while three others arrested during intelligence based operation in Siah Koh area of Balochistan on Saturday.
According to ISPR, intelligence agencies were in search for these terrorists since the September 30th blast in Kohlu Bazar that killed two passers-by and injured nineteen.
The same organization and its terrorists were involved in kidnapping for ransom, extortion and attacks on security forces in the region.
Moreover, these terrorists were also targeting engineers and laborers working on development projects in Balochistan. The terrorists were now preparing for attacks in Kohlu, Kahan and Maywand areas.
The search operation of the security forces in the area is still underway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596520042304344064


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596531657343135750


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596510179943534592


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596500657099640832


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

10 Terrorists killed & 1 arrested in SF's Operation in Balochistan - Nov 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597789129755963393


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597663223393964032


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597657107855130624


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597653509998280704









Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Ten terrorists were killed while one other was apprehended in injured condition during an exchange of fire with security forces in general area Hoshab. According to ISPR, the exchange of fire took place when secur


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Ten terrorists were killed while one other was apprehended in injured condition during an exchange of fire with security forces in general area Hoshab. According to ISPR, the exchange of fire took place when security forces conducted an...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Path-Finder

I posted this as a comparison, why we still fall short. It appears that both nations have similar form of problems. look at how they deal with it and how we deal with things. At least in Turkey they are genuinely serious about state security. 

all the while in Pakistan a new theatrical is launched. every few months.


----------

